# Quote for the day



## Againsheila

We cannot solve our problems with the same thinking we used when we created them.
Albert Einstein
Read more at Albert Einstein Quotes - BrainyQuote


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Fall seven times, stand up eight.   ---Japanese Proverb


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

The greatest enemy of knowledge is not ignorance, it is the illusion of knowledge.

---Stephen Hawking


----------



## Againsheila

&#8220;If you tell the truth, you don't have to remember anything.&#8221;
&#8213; Mark Twain


----------



## Ringel05

Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe.


----------



## Ringel05

Get your facts first, then you can distort them as you please.

rdean........


----------



## Againsheila

Ringel05 said:


> Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe.



Albert Einstein

That was one of my choices for today's quote.


----------



## Ringel05

Againsheila said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albert Einstein
> 
> That was one of my choices for today's quote.
Click to expand...


It was listed as "unknown author".


----------



## Ringel05

Health nuts are going to feel stupid someday, lying in hospitals dying of nothing.
_Redd Foxx_


----------



## Againsheila

Ringel05 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albert Einstein
> 
> That was one of my choices for today's quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was listed as "unknown author".
Click to expand...


I must have better websites than you.


----------



## asaratis

You can always count on Americans to do the right thing - after they've tried everything else.
Winston Churchill


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm gonna add this one to my siggy. 

"Our lives begin to end the day we become silent about things that matter." ~Martin Luther King, Jr.


----------



## Darkwind

Who goes there?

--Anonymous


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;As you get older, you don't get wiser. You get irritable.&#8221; 
&#8213; Doris Lessing


----------



## The Professor

Againsheila said:


> If you tell the truth, you don't have to remember anything.
> &#8213; Mark Twain



Damn, I thought it was Judge Judy.


----------



## Againsheila

Mae West
&#8220;You only live once, but if you do it right, once is enough.&#8221;
&#8213; Mae West


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8226;"it is impossible to convey the life-sensation of any given epoch of one's existence--that which makes its truth, its meaning--its subtle and penetrating essence. It is impossible. We live, as we dream--alone." 
- Joseph Conrad, Heart of Darkness, Part 1


----------



## g5000

"Phooey on Joseph Conrad"
&#8213; G5000


----------



## Esmeralda

g5000 said:


> "Phooey on Joseph Conrad"
> &#8213; G5000



Josesph Conrad was one of the greatest writers in English literature.  Phooey on you!!


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

The present moment is the field on which the game of life happens.  It cannot happen anywhere else.  ---Ekhart Tolle


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

*Eric Snowden Quotes*



> "I believe that at this point in history, the greatest danger to our freedom and way of life comes from the reasonable fear of omniscient State powers kept in check by nothing more than policy documents."





> "Even if you're not doing anything wrong, you're being watched and recorded. ...it's getting to the point where you don't have to have done anything wrong, you simply have to eventually fall under suspicion from somebody, even by a wrong call, and then they can use this system to go back in time and scrutinize every decision you've ever made, every friend you've ever discussed something with, and attack you on that basis, to sort of derive suspicion from an innocent life."





> "Allowing the U.S. government to intimidate its people with threats of retaliation for revealing wrongdoing is contrary to the public interest."





> "I do not want to live in a world where everything I do and say is recorded. That is not something I am willing to support or live under."





> "I don't want to live in a world where there's no privacy, and therefore no room for intellectual exploration and creativity."





> "I have no intention of hiding who I am because I know I have done nothing wrong."





> "I had been looking for leaders, but I realized that leadership is about being the first to act."





> "The great fear that I have regarding the outcome for America of these disclosures is that nothing will change. [People] won't be willing to take the risks necessary to stand up and fight to change things... And in the months ahead, the years ahead, it's only going to get worse. [The NSA will] say that... because of the crisis, the dangers that we face in the world, some new and unpredicted threat, we need more authority, we need more power, and there will be nothing the people can do at that point to oppose it. And it will be turnkey tyranny."





> "I know the media likes to personalize political debates, and I know the government will demonize me."


----------



## April

Man cannot remake himself without suffering, for he is both the marble and the sculptor.  ~Dr. Alexis Carrel


----------



## Ropey

When life throws you lemons - make lemonade!  - Elbert Hubbard


----------



## Michelle420

You rarely have time for everything you want in this life, so you need to make choices. And hopefully your choices can come from a deep sense of who you are.  
&#8213; Fred Rogers

I hope you're proud of yourself for the times you've said "yes," when all it meant was extra work for you and was seemingly helpful only to someone else. 
&#8213; Fred Rogers, The World According to Mister Rogers: Important Things To Remember

If you could only sense how important you are to the lives of those you meet; how important you can be to the people you may never even dream of. There is something of yourself that you leave at every meeting with another person. 
&#8213; Fred Rogers

Anything thats human is mentionable, and anything that is mentionable can be more manageable. When we can talk about our feelings, they become less overwhelming, less upsetting, and less scary. The people we trust with that important talk can help us know that we are not alone. 
&#8213; Fred Rogers

When I say it's you I like, I'm talking about that part of you that knows that life is far more than anything you can ever see or hear or touch. That deep part of you that allows you to stand for those things without which humankind cannot survive. Love that conquers hate, peace that rises triumphant over war, and justice that proves more powerful than greed. 
&#8213; Fred Rogers


----------



## Michelle420

Everything can be taken from a man but one thing: the last of the human freedomsto choose ones attitude in any given set of circumstances, to choose ones own way. 
&#8213; Viktor E. Frankl, Man's Search for Meaning

An abnormal reaction to an abnormal situation is normal behavior. 
&#8213; Viktor E. Frankl, Man's Search for Meaning

Life is never made unbearable by circumstances, but only by lack of meaning and purpose. 
&#8213; Viktor E. Frankl

Those who have a 'why' to live, can bear with almost any 'how'. 
&#8213; Viktor E. Frankl, Man's Search for Meaning

It is not freedom from conditions, but it is freedom to take a stand toward the conditions. 
&#8213; Viktor E. Frankl, Man's Search for Meaning

Love is the only way to grasp another human being in the innermost core of his personality 
&#8213; Viktor E. Frankl


----------



## Michelle420

Love is a decision, it is a judgment, it is a promise. If love were only a feeling, there would be no basis for the promise to love each other forever. A feeling comes and it may go. How can I judge that it will stay forever, when my act does not involve judgment and decision. 
&#8213; Erich Fromm, The Art of Loving

Man is the only animal for whom his own existence is a problem which he has to solve. 
&#8213; Erich Fromm

One cannot be deeply responsive to the world without being saddened very often. 
&#8213; Erich Fromm

Nationalism is our form of incest, is our idolatry, is our
insanity. 'Patriotism' is its cult... Just as love for one
individual which excludes the love for others is not love,
love for one's country which is not part of one's love
for humanity is not love, but idolatrous worship. 
&#8213; Erich Fromm

Modern man has transformed himself into a commodity; he experiences his life energy as an investment with which he should make the highest profit, considering his position and the situation on the personality market. He is alienated from himself, from his fellow men and from nature. His main aim is profitable exchange of his skills, knowledge, and of himself, his "personality package" with others who are equally intent on a fair and profitable exchange. Life has no goal except the one to move, no principle except the one of fair exchange, no satisfaction except the one to consume.p97. 
&#8213; Erich Fromm, The Art of Loving

We forget that, although freedom of speech constitutes an important victory in the battle against old restraints, modern man is in a position where much of what "he" thinks and says are the things that everybody else thinks and says; that he has not acquired the ability to think originally - that is, for himself - which alone gives meaning to his claim that nobody can interfere with the expression of his thoughts. 
&#8213; Erich Fromm, The Fear of Freedom


----------



## Michelle420

&#8220;Life has no meaning. Each of us has meaning and we bring it to life. It is a waste to be asking the question when you are the answer.&#8221; 
&#8213; Joseph Campbell

&#8220;If you are falling....dive.&#8221; 
&#8213; Joseph Campbell

&#8220;All religions are true but none are literal.&#8221; 
&#8213; Joseph Campbell

&#8220;There is perhaps nothing worse than reaching the top of the ladder
and discovering that you&#8217;re on the wrong wall.&#8221; 
&#8213; Joseph Campbell

&#8220;I think the person who takes a job in order to live - that is to say, for the money [not for purpose or passion]- has turned himself into a slave.&#8221; 
&#8213; Joseph Campbell

&#8220;You are the Hero of your own Story.&#8221;  Joseph Campbell


&#8220;When you follow your bliss...doors will open where you would not have thought there would be doors, and where there wouldn't be a door for anyone else. &#8221; 
&#8213; Joseph Campbell


----------



## Derideo_Te

"Vae, puto deus fio" 

- Vespasian's last words.

{"Alas, I think I am becoming a God"}


----------



## Againsheila

&#8220;Great minds discuss ideas; average minds discuss events; small minds discuss people.&#8221;

Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Quotations are so much more effective when doled out one at a time, one per post, rather than several at a time as if no one of them is significant enough to stand on its own.  ---Kooshdakhaa


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Some of God's greatest gifts are unanswered prayers.  --Garth Brooks


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

We turn to God for help when our foundations are shaking, only to learn that it is God who is shaking them.  ---Charles C. West


----------



## Michelle420

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Quotations are so much more effective when doled out one at a time, one per post, rather than several at a time as if no one of them is significant enough to stand on its own.  ---Kooshdakhaa



I don't mind posting or reading several at a time or one at a time, if the content is good it is still effective for me.


----------



## BlueGin

In three words I can sum up everything I have learned about life;It goes on. ~ Robert Frost


I have a simple philosophy: Fill what's empty. Empty what's full. Scratch where it itches. ~ Alice Roosevelt Longworth


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

drifter said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quotations are so much more effective when doled out one at a time, one per post, rather than several at a time as if no one of them is significant enough to stand on its own.  ---Kooshdakhaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind posting or reading several at a time or one at a time, if the content is good it is still effective for me.
Click to expand...


I know, that was a snarky thing for me to say.  Sorry.


----------



## Againsheila

A wise man is superior to any insults which can be put upon him, and the best reply to unseemly behavior is patience and moderation.
Moliere
Read more at Insults Quotes - BrainyQuote


----------



## Againsheila

Kooshdakhaa said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quotations are so much more effective when doled out one at a time, one per post, rather than several at a time as if no one of them is significant enough to stand on its own.  ---Kooshdakhaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind posting or reading several at a time or one at a time, if the content is good it is still effective for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, that was a snarky thing for me to say.  Sorry.
Click to expand...


Yeah, but it's easier for me to remember if it's one at a time.


----------



## Michelle420

Againsheila said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind posting or reading several at a time or one at a time, if the content is good it is still effective for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, that was a snarky thing for me to say.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but it's easier for me to remember if it's one at a time.
Click to expand...


Anything thats human is mentionable, and anything that is mentionable can be more manageable. When we can talk about our feelings, they become less overwhelming, less upsetting, and less scary. The people we trust with that important talk can help us know that we are not alone. 
&#8213; Fred Rogers


----------



## Michelle420

Nationalism is our form of incest, is our idolatry, is our
insanity. 'Patriotism' is its cult... Just as love for one
individual which excludes the love for others is not love,
love for one's country which is not part of one's love
for humanity is not love, but idolatrous worship. 
&#8213; Erich Fromm


----------



## boedicca

"Plastics"

- Mr. McGuire


----------



## Michelle420

Kooshdakhaa said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quotations are so much more effective when doled out one at a time, one per post, rather than several at a time as if no one of them is significant enough to stand on its own.  ---Kooshdakhaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind posting or reading several at a time or one at a time, if the content is good it is still effective for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, that was a snarky thing for me to say.  Sorry.
Click to expand...


Everything can be taken from a man but one thing: the last of the human freedomsto choose ones attitude in any given set of circumstances, to choose ones own way. 
&#8213; Viktor E. Frankl, Man's Search for Meaning


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Kooshdakhaa said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quotations are so much more effective when doled out one at a time, one per post, rather than several at a time as if no one of them is significant enough to stand on its own.  ---Kooshdakhaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind posting or reading several at a time or one at a time, if the content is good it is still effective for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, that was a snarky thing for me to say.  Sorry.
Click to expand...


I agree with you on a certain level. But, I put a lot of Snowden quotes together because I think it's a dire situation (the tyranny of our government) and Americans are asleep at the wheel.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

boedicca said:


> "Plastics"
> 
> - Mr. McGuire



Feeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeenayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind posting or reading several at a time or one at a time, if the content is good it is still effective for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, that was a snarky thing for me to say.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you on a certain level. But, I put a lot of Snowden quotes together because I think it's a dire situation (the tyranny of our government) and Americans are asleep at the wheel.
Click to expand...


I know, but it's all about presentation.  Sometimes less is more.  But you know what I mean.


----------



## Againsheila

"The fundamental cause of trouble in the world is that the stupid are cocksure while the intelligent are full of doubt."
    - Bertrand Russell (1872-1970)


----------



## April

Life is simple, it's just not easy.  ~Author Unknown


----------



## Againsheila

Even if youre on the right track, youll get run over if you just sit there.
Will Rogers


----------



## asaratis

When I have a need to feel better about my own condition, I simply watch the news....or I remind myself of the old proverd (not sure who said it first)...

.. I had no shoes and complained, until I met a man who had no feet.


----------



## Againsheila

Friendship is born at that moment when one person says to another: "What! You too? I thought I was the only one.
&#8213; C.S. Lewis


----------



## April

Give thanks for what you are now, and keep fighting for what you want to be tomorrow. ~F.M. Landeros


----------



## Esmeralda

"The theory used to be you marry an older man because they are more mature. The new theory is that men don't mature. So you might as well marry a younger one."
- Anonymous


----------



## Esmeralda

"I told my wife that a husband is like a fine wine; he gets better with age. The next day, she locked me in the cellar."
- Anonymous


----------



## Esmeralda

"If a man is talking in the forest, and there is no woman there to hear him, is he still wrong?"
- Jenny Weber


----------



## Againsheila

&#8220;Whenever you feel like criticizing any one...just remember that all the people in this world haven't had the advantages that you've had.&#8221;
&#8213; F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## Ropey

Esmeralda said:


> "The theory used to be you marry an older man because they are more mature. The new theory is that men don't mature. So you might as well marry a younger one."
> - Anonymous





The last things to go are the legs and butt.  So, find a woman with a great butt and legs.

-me


----------



## Againsheila

Esmeralda said:


> "If a man is talking in the forest, and there is no woman there to hear him, is he still wrong?"
> - Jenny Weber



yes


----------



## Darkwind

"I want to die peacefully in my sleep like my grandfather. Not screaming in terror like his passengers."

--Jim Harkins


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

"Our country's founders cherished liberty, not democracy."

Ron Paul


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8221;To attract men, I wear a perfume called New Car Interior.&#8221;
Author: Rita Rudner


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8221;You want a friend in Washington? Get a dog.&#8221;
Author: Harry S. Truman


----------



## Esmeralda

"Gluttony kills more than the sword; Wine has drowned more than the sea." ~ Portuguese proverb


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

"Idiots are fun. No wonder every village wants one."

Greg House


----------



## Againsheila

I am not a product of my circumstances. I am a product of my decisions. &#8211;Stephen Covey


----------



## Ropey

Esmeralda said:


> "If a man is talking in the forest, and there is no woman there to hear him, is he still wrong?"
> - Jenny Weber





^^ Negged


----------



## Againsheila

Ropey said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> "If a man is talking in the forest, and there is no woman there to hear him, is he still wrong?"
> - Jenny Weber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Negged
Click to expand...


Some people can't handle the truth.


----------



## Againsheila

If Stupidity got us into this mess, then why can't it get us out?
Will Rogers
Read more at Quote of the Day - BrainyQuote


----------



## dailynewsflashe

Don't be afraid of your fears. They're not there to scare you. They're there to let you know that something is worth it. 
&#8213; C. JoyBell C.


----------



## Ropey

"Poetry is the only acceptable way to say one thing and mean another."

-Robert Frost


----------



## skye

&#8220;Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe.&#8221; 
&#8213; Albert Einstein


----------



## Againsheila

skye said:


> Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe.
> &#8213; Albert Einstein



You're a little slow.  We discussed that one on the first page.


----------



## skye

Againsheila said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe.
> &#8213; Albert Einstein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a little slow.  We discussed that one on the first page.
Click to expand...



omg


my apologies please


----------



## Connery

"Life is what happens while you are busy making other plans"~John Lennon


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

skye said:


> Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe.
> &#8213; Albert Einstein



Not a fan of this quote.

A. It's patently obvious that the universe is infinite despite whatever scientific demagoguery is going on out there.
B. Man's stupidity is arguably finite in the second place.
C. Quote doesn't uplift, entertain or inform.


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;My mother always told me I wouldn't amount to anything because I procrastinate. I said, 'Just wait.&#8221; 
&#8213; Judy Tenuta


----------



## Esmeralda

"The true sign of intelligence is not knowledge but imagination. "  ~   Albert Einstein


----------



## Esmeralda

"The function of education is to teach one to think intensively and to think critically. Intelligence plus character - that is the goal of true education."  ~   Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## editec

Againsheila said:


> We cannot solve our problems with the same thinking we used when we created them.
> Albert Einstein
> Read more at Albert Einstein Quotes - BrainyQuote




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxgXTYiRPfA]Billie Holiday - "There'll Be Some Changes Made" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

In 7th grade, who you are is what other 7th graders say you are. The funny thing is its hard to remember the names of the kids you spent so much time trying to impress.
--Kevin Arnold


----------



## Againsheila

Permalink for this post

    "Just because one persons problem is less traumatic than anothers doesnt mean theyre required to hurt less."

J.A. Redmerski, The Edge of Never


----------



## Againsheila

skye said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe.
> &#8213; Albert Einstein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a little slow.  We discussed that one on the first page.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> omg
> 
> 
> my apologies please
Click to expand...


No apologies needed, it was worth saying more than once.


----------



## Againsheila

&#8220;We shouldn't teach great books; we should teach a love of reading.&#8221;
B. F. Skinner (1904-1990);
American Behaviorist, Author, Inventor, And Social Philosopher


----------



## Bloodrock44

The civil war? You mean when the Yankees invaded America!-Granny Clampett


----------



## Againsheila

I would rather live my life as if there is a God and die to find out there isn't, than live my life as if there isn't and die to find out there is.
Albert Camus
Read more at Religion Quotes - BrainyQuote


----------



## Esmeralda

Tseng-tzu 2 said: Thrice daily I ask myself: Have I been unfaithful in dealing for others? Have I been untrue to friends? Do I practise what I preach?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

"People assume that time is a strict progression of cause to effect, but *actually* from a non-linear, non-subjective viewpoint - it's more like a big ball of wibbly wobbly... time-y wimey... stuff." 

Doctor Who


----------



## Againsheila

If you think you can do a thing or think you can't do a thing, you're right.
Henry Ford
Read more at Leadership Quotes - BrainyQuote


----------



## Ropey

"There's a fine line between genius and insanity. I have erased this line."

- Oscar Levant


----------



## Derideo_Te

The trouble with having an open mind, of course, is that people will insist on coming along and trying to put things in it.

Terry Pratchett 

Terry Pratchett Quotes - BrainyQuote


----------



## Ropey

"It's Not Easy Being Green."

-kermit


----------



## Esmeralda

"I once had a rose named after me and I was very flattered. But I was not pleased to read the description in the catalogue: no good in a bed, but fine up against a wall."  ~  Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## Esmeralda

"It is better to light a candle than curse the darkness."  ~  Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## Esmeralda

"If you do not tell the truth about yourself, you cannot tell it about other people." ~  Virginia Woolf


----------



## Bloodrock44

Is that a pistol in your pocket or are you just glad to see me?- Mae West


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

"An unlimited power to tax involves, necessarily, a power to destroy; because there is a limit beyond which no institution and no property can bear taxation."

John Marshall, McCullough v. Maryland, 1819


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

"He has erected a multitude of New Offices, and sent hither swarms of Officers to harass our people, and eat out their substance."

Declaration of Independence, July 4, 1776


----------



## Againsheila




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

"Show me a hero and I'll write you a tragedy." 
- F Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## Againsheila

Wine is constant proof that God loves us and loves to see us happy.
Benjamin Franklin
Read more at Funny Quotes - BrainyQuote


----------



## Againsheila

Learn from the past, set vivid, detailed goals for the future, and live in the only moment of time over which you have any control: now.
Denis Waitley
Read more at Motivational Quotes - BrainyQuote


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

The most accomplished runner is capable of a fall.


----------



## Againsheila

Great abundance of riches cannot be gathered and kept by any man without sin.
Desiderius Erasmus
Read more at Desiderius Erasmus Quotes - BrainyQuote


----------



## Derideo_Te

Every man must decide whether he will walk in the light of creative altruism or in the darkness of destructive selfishness.
Martin Luther King, Jr. 

Read more at Martin Luther King, Jr. Quotes - BrainyQuote


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

&#8220;He that hath no sword, let him sell his garment, and buy one.&#8221; - Luke 22:36 (King James Version)


----------



## Misty

"I know lying is wrong, but if the elephant man came in now in a blouse with some make up on, and said 'how do I look?' Would you say, bearing in mind he's depressed and has respiratory problems, would you say 'go and take that blusher off you mis-shapened elephant tranny'? No. You'd say 'You look nice... John'" ~ Alan Partridge.


----------



## Connery

"To thine own self be true"~William Shakespeare


----------



## Againsheila

&#8220;Always forgive your enemies; nothing annoys them so much.&#8221;
&#8213; Oscar Wilde


----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Derideo_Te

'Oh f***, not another elf!' 

Hugo Dyson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Henry Victor Dyson Dyson (18961975), generally known as Hugo Dyson and who signed his writings H. V. D. Dyson, was an English academic and a member of the Inklings literary group. He was a committed Christian, and together with J.R.R. Tolkien, he helped persuade C.S. Lewis to convert to Christianity.[1]
> Dyson taught English at the University of Reading from 1924 until obtaining a fellowship with Merton College, Oxford in 1945. He retired in 1963 but returned as emeritus fellow in 1969, teaching the newly-introduced "modern" literature paper. His tutorials were memorable because many of the writers discussed had been personal friends of his.
> Dyson was not a prolific writer, but the good quality and voluminous quantity of his lectures and general conversation had quite an effect on people. He much preferred talk at Inklings meetings to readings and is recorded by fellow Inkling Christopher Tolkien as "lying on the couch, and lolling and shouting and saying, 'Oh f***, not another elf!'[a]" during The Lord of the Rings.[3] Dyson was not alone in his distaste for Tolkien's stories, and eventually Tolkien quit reading from them to the group altogether. Actually, it seems from the letters of C.S. Lewis that Dyson was considered the most fun-loving of the Inklings, and Warnie Lewis liked him best of all


----------



## Ropey

When a wise man talks to a fool, two fools are talking.

Hell shared with a sage is better than paradise with a fool.

-  Some Jew


----------



## Derideo_Te

Every time you make a typo, the errorists win!

Unknown


----------



## Esmeralda

"Internationalism does not mean the end of individual nations. Orchestras don't mean the end of violins." ~ Golda Meir


----------



## AquaAthena

"Do your best in all you do - not because the task is worth it, but because you are."


----------



## Ropey

The _desire _to control externally births from a loss of control internally.

-unknown


----------



## April

A loving heart is the truest wisdom. ~Charles Dickens


----------



## pacer

Great minds discuss ideas; average minds discuss events; small minds discuss people.  (Eleanor Roosevelt)


----------



## Againsheila

Everyone thinks of changing the world, but no one thinks of changing himself.
Leo Tolstoy
Read more at Change Quotes - BrainyQuote


----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Derideo_Te

Babies don't come with volume controls, on-off buttons, user manuals, warranties or return polices.

Derideo_Te


----------



## Againsheila

&#8220;I am so clever that sometimes I don't understand a single word of what I am saying.&#8221;
&#8213; Oscar Wilde, The Happy Prince and Other Stories


----------



## Derideo_Te

Whenever I am speaking to someone who wants a promotion I tell them that they need to perform at least 2 levels above where they currently are. Then it becomes a no-brainer to promote them because otherwise we will lose them to the competition.

Derideo_Te


----------



## Againsheila

"Time is passing. Yet, for the United States of America, there will be no forgetting September the 11th. We will remember every rescuer who died in honor. We will remember every family that lives in grief. We will remember the fire and ash, the last phone calls, the funerals of the children." -President George W. Bush, November 11, 2001


----------



## Againsheila




----------



## April

A true friend never gets in your way unless you happen to be going down.  
~Arnold Glasow


----------



## Ropey

Short arms and long pockets make a cheap man.

-unknown


----------



## Ropey

Burning bridges can also be a solution instead of a problem. 

-unknown


----------



## Againsheila

We could have saved the Earth but we were too damned cheap.  ~Kurt Vonnegut, Jr.


----------



## AquaAthena

"Never assume anything."


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

If you have a job without aggravation, you don't have a job. -Malcolm Forbes


----------



## Againsheila

&#8220;A lie can travel half way around the world while the truth is putting on its shoes.&#8221;
&#8213; Mark Twain


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

The worst thing about some men is that when they are drunk they are sober. -William Butler Yeats


----------



## Againsheila

Try not to become a man of success, but rather try to become a man of value.
Albert Einstein
Read more at Success Quotes - BrainyQuote


----------



## April

Angels have no philosophy but love. ~Terri Guillemets

Philosophy will clip an angel's wings.  ~John Keats


----------



## Gracie

Sorry...don't know who said it.


----------



## Mertex

Be careful of the words you say
Make sure they're nice and sweet
You never know from day to day
Which ones you'll have to eat!  

Author unknown


----------



## AquaAthena

"If you want to understand your present circumstances, review your past actions. If you want to know your future circumstances, examine your present actions".....Unknown


----------



## Gracie




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

A community is democratic only when the humblest and weakest person can enjoy the highest civil, economic, and social rights that the biggest and most  powerful possess. -A. Philip Randolph


----------



## Againsheila

Oh how we love pumpkin season. You did know this gourd-ish squash has its own season, right? Winter, Spring, Summer, Pumpkin.... We anxiously anticipate it every year. ~Trader Joe's Fearless Flyer, October 2010


----------



## Ropey

AquaAthena said:


> "If you want to understand your present circumstances, review your past actions. If you want to know your future circumstances, examine your present actions".....Unknown



Sweet!  I think of it like: 

Karma ain't no chameleon baby.  - me






(said like Telly Savalas)


----------



## Mertex

Never go to bed mad. Stay up and fight.
- Phyllis Diller


----------



## April

If you're going through hell, keep going.  ~Winston Churchill


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

&#8220;Stop worrying about the world ending today. It's already tomorrow in Australia.&#8221; 

Charles M Schultz


----------



## Mertex

Life can only be understood backwards; but it must be lived forwards.
Soren Kierkegaard


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

It is always self-defeating to pretend to the style of a generation younger than your own; it simply erases your own experience in history. -Renata Adler


----------



## Esmeralda

"The years between fifty and seventy are the hardest. You are always being asked to do things, and yet you are not decrepit enough to turn them down."  --  George Eliot


----------



## Esmeralda

"Children have never been very good at listening to their elders, but they have never failed to imitate them."  --  James Baldwin


----------



## dblack

It's not work that sucks. It's working to build the dreams of others while yours fester and die.


----------



## Esmeralda

"Age does not protect you from love. But love, to some extent, protects you from age."  --  Anais Nin


----------



## Esmeralda

dblack said:


> It's not work that sucks. It's working to build the dreams of others while yours fester and die.



"A Dream Deferred,"  -by Langston Hughes


What happens to a dream deferred?

Does it dry up 
like a raisin in the sun? 
Or fester like a sore-- 
And then run? 
Does it stink like rotten meat? 
Or crust and sugar over-- 
like a syrupy sweet?

Maybe it just sags 
like a heavy load.

Or does it explode?


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Againsheila

&#8216;[Smoking is] hateful to the nose, harmful to the brain, and dangerous to the lungs.&#8221; &#8211; King James I

Must've been a man ahead of his time...


----------



## Mertex

If you want to read about love and marriage you've got to buy two separate books.
- Alan King


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Many know how to please, but know not when they have ceased to give pleasure. -Sir Arthur Helps


----------



## April

Let children walk with Nature, let them see the beautiful blendings and communions of death and life, their joyous inseparable unity, as taught in woods and meadows, plains and mountains and streams of our blessed star, and they will learn that death is stingless indeed, and as beautiful as life. 
~John Muir


----------



## YWN666

*A common mistake that people make when trying to design something completely foolproof is to underestimate the ingenuity of complete fools. 
 -- Douglas Adams 
*


----------



## YWN666

*Hey, if the drug store didn't want customers testing their products in-store, they should have put the rectal thermometers behind the counter.*


----------



## YWN666

*"When we got into office, the thing that surprised me 
most was to find that things were just as bad as 
we'd been saying they were."
--John F. Kennedy*


----------



## Derideo_Te

Terry Pratchett


----------



## Unkotare

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oo9buo9Mtos]Conan - What is Best in Life - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

*Love is a fruit in season at all times, and within reach of every hand.*
Mother Teresa


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Tyranny is always better organized than freedom. - Charles Peguy


----------



## YWN666

I can't complain, but sometimes I still do. - Joe Walsh


----------



## Wolfsister77

I haven't looked through them all to see if this has been used but I like this one about arguments:


----------



## Wolfsister77

And this one:


----------



## Mertex

*"What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us."  Ralph Waldo Emerson*


----------



## Againsheila

Men need to have sex in order to feel loved.  Women need to feel loved in order to have sex.  - my sister


----------



## Derideo_Te

Terry Pratchett


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

The wicked at heart probably know something. -Woody Allen


----------



## TemplarKormac

&#8220;Beware that, when fighting monsters, you yourself do not become a monster... for when you gaze long into the abyss. The abyss gazes also into you.&#8221; 

-Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## Ropey

> It is tragic and ironic that the most critical decisions you have to make in your life is at a time you are least capable of making them" - that it is why children need parents



-iamwhatiseem


----------



## YWN666

*There are 3 types of people in this world - those who can count and those who can't*


----------



## Againsheila

True terror is to wake up one morning and discover that your high school class is running the country.
Kurt Vonnegut
Read more at Age Quotes - BrainyQuote


----------



## Mertex

*Some cause happiness wherever they go; others whenever they go.*
Oscar Wilde


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Mertex

Er, I wear crocs and am not gay, thank you.



If we all discovered that we had only five minutes left to say all that we wanted to say, every telephone booth would be occupied by people calling other people to tell them that they loved them.
- Christopher Morley

(It should be updated to "every cell phone"!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Mertex said:


> Er, I wear crocs and am not gay, thank you.



You're also a chick. Ace was clearly talking about dudes.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

It is not only what we do, but also what we do not do, for which we are accountable. -Moliere


----------



## Mertex

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Er, I wear crocs and am not gay, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're also a chick. Ace was clearly talking about dudes.
Click to expand...


Okay, but to wear around the house even for men does not look gay.  They are the most comfortable shoe to wear around the house, and recommended by podiatrist over flip-flops.



*There are two kinds of statistics, the kind you look up and the kind you make up.
- Rex Stout*


----------



## AquaAthena

*"We don't agree with the opinions of others; we simply agree with our own opinions expressed by others."*


----------



## Againsheila

Throughout life people will make you mad, disrespect you and treat you bad. Let God deal with the things they do, cause hate in your heart will consume you too.
Will Smith

Read more at Will Smith Quotes - BrainyQuote


----------



## Spoonman

Do your own thing in your own time   -

Captain America


----------



## April

Jealousy... is a mental cancer.  ~B.C. Forbes


----------



## testarosa

"Autobots, Unite!" - Optimus Prime

Sorry! just went to Transformer's ride so that's what I've got


----------



## Derideo_Te

Am I not destroying my enemies when I make friends of them?
Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Againsheila

If you can't feed a hundred people, then feed just one.
Mother Teresa
Read more at Mother Teresa Quotes - BrainyQuote


----------



## AquaAthena

*"To the questions in your life, you are the only answer. To the problems in your life, you are the only solution."  *


----------



## Againsheila

"In the beginning of a change the patriot is a scarce man, and brave, and hated and scorned. When his cause succeeds, the timid join him, for then it costs nothing to be a patriot." -Mark Twain, 1904


----------



## Mertex

*A mind that is stretched by a new experience can never go back to its old dimensions.*
Oliver Wendell Holmes, Jr.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

On the heights it is warmer than those in the valley imagine. -Friedrich Wilhelm Nietzsche


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Againsheila

Some cause happiness wherever they go; others whenever they go.
Oscar Wilde
Read more at Happiness Quotes - BrainyQuote


----------



## YWN666

*There's a big difference between being involved and being committed.  Take breakfast for example.  Chickens are involved.  Pigs are committed.
- Dennis Koho*


----------



## Steven_R

Drinking rum before 10:00 am makes you a pirate, not an alcoholic.
-Earl Dibbles, Jr.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

I seldom think about my limitations, and they never make me sad. Perhaps there is just a touch of yearning at times; but it is vague, like a breeze among flowers. -Helen Keller


----------



## Octarine

It is only with the heart that one can see rightly; what is essential is invisible to the eye.

 Antoine de Saint Exupery 'The Little Prince'


----------



## YWN666

"When I was a boy of fourteen, my father was so ignorant 
I could hardly stand to have the old man around. But when 
I got to be twenty-one, I was astonished at how much 
the old man had learned in seven years." - Mark Twain


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

The wicked are always surprised to find that the good can be clever. -Luc de Clapiers de Vauvenargues


----------



## Againsheila

Think twice before you speak, because your words and influence will plant the seed of either success or failure in the mind of another.
Napoleon Hill
Read more at Success Quotes - BrainyQuote


----------



## Ernie S.

"What if there was no such thing as a hypothetical situation?"

Ernie S.


----------



## Mertex

"Even if you are on the right track, you'll get run over if you just sit there."  Will Rogers


----------



## AquaAthena

*"Judge your actions by the value they create." *


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

The young always have the same problem--how to rebel and conform at the same time. They have solved this by defying their parents and copying one another. -Quentin Crisp


----------



## YWN666

*Actor Richard Harris was found by a policeman sitting in the middle of a road in a drunken stupor.  When the cop asked what he was doing, he said "If the earth revolves once every 24 hours, according to my calculations, my house should be coming by any minute"*


----------



## Againsheila




----------



## April

YWN666 said:


> *Actor Richard Harris was found by a policeman sitting in the middle of a road in a drunken stupor.  When the cop asked what he was doing, he said "If the earth revolves once every 24 hours, according to my calculations, my house should be coming by any minute"*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

A good man doesn't just happen. They have to be created by a woman. A guy is a lump like a doughnut. So, first you gotta get rid of all the stuff his mom did to him. And then you gotta get rid of all that macho crap that they pick up from the beer commercials. And then, there's my personal favorite, the male ego. -Roseanne Barr


----------



## Derideo_Te

Women who seek to be equal with men lack ambition.
Timothy Leary


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Blame-all and Praise-all are two blockheads. -Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Againsheila

I hope we shall crush in its birth the aristocracy of our monied corporations which dare already to challenge our government to a trial by strength, and bid defiance to the laws of our country.
Thomas Jefferson
Read more at Thomas Jefferson Quotes - BrainyQuote


----------



## Steven_R

"When I die, I want Charlie Sheen's life to flash before my eyes."
-Some guy at the gas station.


----------



## Mertex

"The difference between stupidity and genius is that genius has its limits."​ Albert Einstein​


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Presumption should never make us neglect that which appears easy to us, nor despair make us lose courage at the sight of difficulties. 

-Benjamin Banneker


----------



## AquaAthena

*"The choices we make in thought, word, and deed inevitably return to us in kind." *


----------



## Againsheila

Suppose you were an idiot, and suppose you were a member of Congress; but I repeat myself.
Mark Twain
Read more at Politics Quotes - BrainyQuote


----------



## April




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

What you can't get out of, get into wholeheartedly. -Mignon McLaughlin


----------



## Againsheila

Do not take life too seriously. You will never get out of it alive.
Elbert Hubbard
Read more at Funny Quotes - BrainyQuote


----------



## Derideo_Te

My mom was sarcastic about men. She would tell me Adam was the rough draft and Eve was the final product. She was a feminist minister, an earth mom who wore a bra only on Sundays.
Daphne Zuniga 
Read more at Sundays Quotes - BrainyQuote


----------



## Esmeralda

I wanted a perfect ending. Now I've learned, the hard way, that some poems don't rhyme, and some stories don't have a clear beginning, middle, and end. Life is about not knowing, having to change, taking the moment and making the best of it, without knowing what's going to happen next.
Delicious Ambiguity.&#8221; 
&#8213; Gilda Radner


----------



## Geaux4it

I found the harder I worked, the luckier I got

My Old Man 2012


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;If you love somebody, let them go, for if they return, they were always yours. If they don't, they never were.&#8221; 
&#8213; Kahlil Gibran


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Skating on thin ice is better than skating on no ice at all. -John M. Shanahan


----------



## Esmeralda

Geaux4it said:


> I found the harder I worked, the luckier I got
> 
> My Old Man 2012



Regarding your signature.  First, Putin never said that.  If some blog says he did, they are lying.  Second, while you conduct your mental love affair with Putin, realize that if you lived in Russia, you would never be allowed to say the type of things about Putin that you are allowed to say about Obama as a US resident.  You'd be in jail and beaten to a pulp while you were there. He is a ruthless, oppressive dictator and thug.  Your admiration of Putin is foolish and ludicrous in the extreme.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

I have an intense desire to return to the womb. Anybody's. 



-Woody Allen


----------



## AquaAthena

*Absence is to love what wind is to fire; it extinguishes the small, it enkindles the great. -* Comte DeBussy-Rabutin


----------



## Derideo_Te

Man does not control his own fate. The women in his life do that for him.
Groucho Marx 
Read more at Women Quotes - BrainyQuote


----------



## Mertex

*You can do anything, but not everything.*
David Allen​


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Living at risk is jumping off the cliff and building your wings on the way down. -Ray Bradbury


----------



## April

If it has tires or testicles, you're going to have trouble with it.  ~Author Unknown


----------



## Mertex

AngelsNDemons said:


> If it has tires or testicles, you're going to have trouble with it.  ~Author Unknown


----------



## Mertex

*People are like stained-glass windows. They sparkle and shine when the sun is out, but when the darkness sets in, their true beauty is revealed only if there is a light from within.*
Elisabeth Kubler-Ross


----------



## Derideo_Te

Whoever said winning isn&#8217;t everything, obviously wasn&#8217;t fighting breast cancer.
Unknown


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

People often say that this or that person has not yet found himself. But the self is not something one finds, it is something one creates. -Thomas Szasz


----------



## Darkwind

Erich Fromm was one wasted cat.

--Cheech Marin


----------



## Darkwind

YWN666 said:


> *Actor Richard Harris was found by a policeman sitting in the middle of a road in a drunken stupor.  When the cop asked what he was doing, he said "If the earth revolves once every 24 hours, according to my calculations, my house should be coming by any minute"*


LMAO

I think I tried that once.


----------



## Darkwind

Mertex said:


> Er, I wear crocs and am not gay, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> If we all discovered that we had only five minutes left to say all that we wanted to say, every telephone booth would be occupied by people calling other people to tell them that they loved them.
> - Christopher Morley
> 
> (It should be updated to "every cell phone"!


Ghey


----------



## Darkwind

testarosa said:


> "Autobots, Unite!" - Optimus Prime
> 
> Sorry! just went to Transformer's ride so that's what I've got



Dyslexics of the world, untie!

Tahw?


----------



## AquaAthena

*It takes far more courage to go against custom than to go against the law*....Unknown


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

No man is angry that feels not himself hurt. -Sir Francis Bacon


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Only the shallow know themselves. -Oscar Wilde


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Jesters do oft prove prophets. -William Shakespeare


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Ill habits gather by unseen degrees--As brooks make rivers, rivers run to seas. -John Dryden


----------



## Esmeralda

"A stupid man's report of what a clever man says can never be accurate, because he unconsciously translates what he hears into something he can understand."  ~  Bertrand Russell


----------



## Esmeralda

"I will never be an old man. To me, old age is always 15 years older than I am."  ~  Bernard M. Baruch


----------



## Esmeralda

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Jesters do oft prove prophets. -William Shakespeare



_King Lear_


----------



## Mertex

*Many people lose their tempers merely from seeing you keep yours.
- Frank Moore Colby​*


----------



## Againsheila




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

One likes people much better when they're battered down by a prodigious siege of misfortune than when they triumph. -Virginia Woolf


----------



## AquaAthena

*"Avoid giving unsolicited advice." *

( nobody really wants it )


----------



## AquaAthena

QuickHitCurepon said:


> One likes people much better when they're battered down by a prodigious siege of misfortune than when they triumph. -Virginia Woolf



*Isn't that the sad truth......*


----------



## Billo_Really

_*Why is prostitution illegal?  Selling is legal and fucking is legal.
So why is "selling fucking" illegal?  Why is it illegal to sell something,
that's perfectly legal to give away?*_

- George Carlin


----------



## Ernie S.

We are all born ignorant, but one must work hard to remain stupid.
Benjamin Franklin

ETA: 
The order in which this post appears was unintentional.
Ernie S.


----------



## Derideo_Te

Ernie S. said:


> We are all born ignorant, but one must work hard to remain stupid.
> Benjamin Franklin
> 
> ETA:
> The order in which this post appears was unintentional.
> Ernie S.



Ignorance can be remedied by an education but there is nothing that can be done about those born too stupid to learn, even from their own mistakes.


----------



## Mertex

"You know you're in love when you can't fall asleep because reality is finally better than your dreams."  Dr. Seuss


----------



## YWN666

Growing up, my Mom always claimed to feel bad when a bird would slam head-first into our living room window.  If she _really_ felt bad, though, she'd have moved the bird feeder _outside_. 
- Rich Johnson


----------



## Mertex

Unhurt people are not much good in the world.
- Enid Starkie​


----------



## AquaAthena

*No one has ever loved anyone the way everyone wants to be loved. * *Mignon McLaughlin*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

In the human heart new passions are forever being born; the overthrow of one almost always means the rise of another. -Francois, Duc de La Rochefoucauld


----------



## YWN666

Put your hand on a hot stove for a minute, and it seems like an hour. Sit with a pretty girl for an hour, and it seems like a minute. That's relativity.  - Albert Einstein


----------



## April

Sadness flies on the wings of the morning and out of the heart of darkness comes the light.  
~Jean Giraudoux


----------



## Againsheila

A word to the wise ain't necessary - it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby
Read more at Funny Quotes - BrainyQuote


----------



## AquaAthena

*Bad officials are the ones elected by good citizens who do not vote.....**George Jean Nathan*


----------



## YWN666

One who works with his hands is a laborer
One who works with his hands and his head is a craftsman
One who works with his hands, his head and his heart is an artist


----------



## April

Life beats down and crushes the soul and art reminds you that you have one.  ~Stella Adler


----------



## April

We loved with a love that was more than love.  ~Edgar Allan Poe


----------



## Moonglow

He reminds me of myself, before the world crushed my spirit~ Homer J. Simpson.


----------



## Mertex

*Many people would be more truthful were it not for their uncontrollable desire to talk.
- Edgar Watson Howe*​


----------



## Drumhead

If at first you feel I don't love you.... feel again.
(Heard Willie Nelson say that once, just not to me personally)


----------



## April

Love is like dew that falls on both nettles and lilies.  ~Swedish Proverb


----------



## Againsheila

&#8220;Always forgive your enemies; nothing annoys them so much.&#8221;
&#8213; Oscar Wilde


----------



## Drumhead

Always remember you are unique.... just like everyone else.

(Not sure of the source)


----------



## Drumhead

There are 10 types of people in this world - those who understand binary, and those that don't.

(Source unknown)


----------



## Drumhead

If you are not confused, you are not paying attention.

(Possibly Mark Twain)


----------



## dblack

Some random guy on a Firefly board said:
			
		

> It's not work that sucks. It's working to build the dreams of others, while yours fester and die



;(


----------



## April

Love has no desire but to fulfill itself.  To melt and be like a running brook that sings its melody to the night.  To wake at dawn with a winged heart and give thanks for another day of loving.  ~Kahlil Gibran


----------



## YWN666

Drumhead said:


> There are 10 types of people in this world - those who understand binary, and those that don't.
> 
> (Source unknown)



There are two types of people in this world - those who leave you in suspense and


----------



## Gracie

Post those that move you.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Mr. H.

Every day is a journey, and the journey itself is home. 

_Matsuo Bash&#333;_


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## JohnL.Burke

Never trust quotes found on the internet.
                                          - Abraham Lincoln.


----------



## PixieStix

_The more elaborate our means of communication, the less we communicate.
~Joseph Priestley~_


----------



## PixieStix

_Never go to bed mad. Stay up and fight.
~Phyllis Diller~ _


----------



## April

The hunger for love is much more difficult to remove than the hunger for bread.  ~Mother Teresa


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

[MENTION=16165]alan1[/MENTION] [MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION] [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION] [MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION] @cereal killer

I didn't realize there was already a thread here about quotes...or did, but forgot. Can you combine mine with againsheila's?


----------



## Gracie

http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/321822-quotes-and-signage-of-wisdom-thread.html


----------



## April

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=16165]alan1[/MENTION] [MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION] [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION] [MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION] @cereal killer
> 
> I didn't realize there was already a thread here about quotes...or did, but forgot. Can you combine mine with againsheila's?



Done..


----------



## Gracie

Thanky!!


----------



## alan1

Concerning work

"Nobody notices when you show up for work on time, or work a little late.  They damn sure notice if you show up late, leave early or call in sick."
"His performance warranted a promotion to customer."
~My colleague Stan


----------



## Againsheila

&#8220;There are wounds that never show on the body that are deeper and more hurtful than anything that bleeds.&#8221;
&#8213; Laurell K. Hamilton, Mistral's Kiss


----------



## AquaAthena

*"Experience is the only teacher that gives the test first and the lesson later."*


----------



## YWN666

alan1 said:


> Concerning work
> 
> "Nobody notices when you show up for work on time, or work a little late.  They damn sure notice if you show up late, leave early or call in sick."
> "His performance warranted a promotion to customer."
> ~My colleague Stan



An old boss of mine had a sign on the wall that read 
"For those of you who don't believe the dead can come back to life, be here at quitting time"


----------



## Againsheila

Finally, brothers, whatever is true, whatever is honorable, whatever is just, whatever is pure, whatever is lovely, whatever is commendable, if there is any excellence, if there is anything worthy of praise, think about these things.
-- Philippians 4:8


----------



## April




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## AquaAthena

*"Victory is never permanent, nor is failure."*


----------



## Againsheila

Gracie said:


>



Actually, it's "Don't judge someone until you've walked a mile in their shoes, that way, when you do judge them, you're a mile away and you have their shoes."


----------



## April

Here is the world.  Beautiful and terrible things will happen.  Don't be afraid.  ~Frederick Buechner


----------



## Moonglow

To live is to suffer.


----------



## AquaAthena

*"Deluded minds discuss people.

"Common minds discuss events.

"Enlightened minds discuss ideas." *


----------



## Againsheila

&#8220;If you don't stand for something you will fall for anything.&#8221;
&#8213; Peter Hamilton


----------



## Esmeralda

"Things do not change; we change.&#8221;   ~  Henry David Thoreau


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;If everyone who had a gun just shot themselves, there wouldn't be a problem.&#8221; ~ George Harrison


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;He who must travel happily must travel light.&#8221;  ~ Antoine de Saint-Exupéry


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;At noon I observed a bevy of nude young native women bathing in the sea, and I went and sat down on their clothes to keep them from being stolen.&#8221; ~ Mark Twain, _Mark Twain in Hawaii_: _Roughing It in the Sandwich Islands: Hawaii in the 1860s _


----------



## Esmeralda

"We are always trying to convert people to a belief in our own explanation of the universe. We think that the more people there are who believe as we do, the more certain it will be that what we believe is the truth. But it doesn't work that way at all.&#8221; ~ Paulo Coelho, _The Pilgrimage_


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

This one is dedicated to someone here at USMB. I sure wish this person would hear me and accept me as I am.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Mertex

It is not necessarily those lands which are the most fertile or most favored climate that seem to me the happiest, but those in which a long stroke of adaptation between man and his environment has brought out the best qualities of both.
- T. S. Eliot​


----------



## Mertex

You will never know true happiness until you have truly loved, and you will never understand what pain really is until you have lost it.
- Anonymous​


----------



## Mertex

A sage has one advantage; he is immortal. If this is not his century, many others will be.
- Baltasar Gracian​


----------



## Derideo_Te

*So let us not be petty when our cause is so great. 
Let us not quarrel amongst ourselves when our Nation's future is at stake.*

JFK (from the speech he never gave because he was assassinated.)





​Read The Last Lines Of The Speech JFK Would Have Given The Night Of His Assassination


----------



## Againsheila




----------



## April




----------



## Againsheila

Start with what is right rather than what is acceptable.
Franz Kafka
Read more at Quote of the Day - BrainyQuote


----------



## Esmeralda

Derideo_Te said:


> *So let us not be petty when our cause is so great.
> Let us not quarrel amongst ourselves when our Nation's future is at stake.*
> 
> JFK (from the speech he never gave because he was assassinated.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Read The Last Lines Of The Speech JFK Would Have Given The Night Of His Assassination



Politicians do not give speeches like that anymore.  Great oratory skills seem to be a thing of the past.  Dying, perhaps, with JFK and Martin Luther King.


----------



## Againsheila

Thanksgiving is coming, let's try some thanksgiving posts...

&#8220;Thanksgiving dinners take eighteen hours to prepare. They are consumed in twelve minutes. Half-times take twelve minutes. This is not coincidence.&#8221;
&#8213; Erma Bombeck


----------



## Derideo_Te

Esmeralda said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So let us not be petty when our cause is so great.
> Let us not quarrel amongst ourselves when our Nation's future is at stake.*
> 
> JFK (from the speech he never gave because he was assassinated.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Read The Last Lines Of The Speech JFK Would Have Given The Night Of His Assassination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians do not give speeches like that anymore.  Great oratory skills seem to be a thing of the past.  Dying, perhaps, with JFK and Martin Luther King.
Click to expand...


Great oratory survives the passage of time. That is why Lincoln and FDR are remembered for their speeches. Today it is all about pushing the hot buttons instead of crafting the words into something that will outlive the next news cycle.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Esmeralda

"I always give my bird a generous butter massage before I put it in the oven. Why? Because I think the chicken likes it -- and, more important, I like to give it." ~ Julia Child


----------



## AquaAthena

*"What irritates us most about others is often what we dislike most about ourselves."*


----------



## Againsheila

&#8220;After a good dinner one can forgive anybody, even one's own relations.&#8221;
&#8213; Oscar Wilde, A Woman of No Importance


----------



## Againsheila

&#8220;Gratitude can transform common days into thanksgivings, turn routine jobs into joy, and change ordinary opportunities into blessings.&#8221; &#8212;&#8221;
&#8213; William Arthur Ward


----------



## April

Her kisses left something to be desired... the rest of her.  ~Author Unknown


----------



## Gracie




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

If you're strong enough, there are no precedents. -Francis Scott Key Fitzgerald


----------



## BDBoop

Forgiveness.


----------



## BDBoop

.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

The unexamined life is not worth living. -Socrates


----------



## Againsheila

&#8220;Whenever you feel like criticizing any one...just remember that all the people in this world haven't had the advantages that you've had.&#8221;
&#8213; F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## TemplarKormac

BDBoop said:


>



Aw, how sweet BD.  Now I know what grandma means by how sometimes I don't know my own strength. She isn't the only one now. 

There are people with hearts of gold in this world, and I'm talking to one.


----------



## TemplarKormac

*Desdirata*



> Go placidly amid the noise and the haste,
> and remember what peace there may be in silence.
> 
> 
> As far as possible, without surrender,
> be on good terms with all persons.
> Speak your truth quietly and clearly;
> and listen to others,
> even to the dull and the ignorant;
> they too have their story.
> Avoid loud and aggressive persons;
> they are vexatious to the spirit.
> 
> 
> If you compare yourself with others,
> you may become vain or bitter,
> for always there will be greater and lesser persons than yourself.
> Enjoy your achievements as well as your plans.
> Keep interested in your own career, however humble;
> it is a real possession in the changing fortunes of time.
> 
> 
> Exercise caution in your business affairs,
> for the world is full of trickery.
> But let this not blind you to what virtue there is;
> many persons strive for high ideals,
> and everywhere life is full of heroism.
> Be yourself. Especially do not feign affection.
> Neither be cynical about love,
> for in the face of all aridity and disenchantment,
> it is as perennial as the grass.
> 
> 
> Take kindly the counsel of the years,
> gracefully surrendering the things of youth.
> Nurture strength of spirit to shield you in sudden misfortune.
> But do not distress yourself with dark imaginings.
> Many fears are born of fatigue and loneliness.
> 
> 
> Beyond a wholesome discipline,
> be gentle with yourself.
> You are a child of the universe
> no less than the trees and the stars;
> you have a right to be here.
> And whether or not it is clear to you,
> no doubt the universe is unfolding as it should.
> 
> 
> Therefore be at peace with God,
> whatever you conceive Him to be.
> And whatever your labors and aspirations,
> in the noisy confusion of life,
> keep peace in your soul.
> 
> 
> With all its sham, drudgery, and broken dreams,
> it is still a beautiful world.
> Be cheerful. Strive to be happy.
> 
> 
> -Max Ehrmann (1872-1945)


----------



## BDBoop

TemplarKormac said:


> *Desdirata*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go placidly amid the noise and the haste,
> and remember what peace there may be in silence.
> 
> 
> As far as possible, without surrender,
> be on good terms with all persons.
> Speak your truth quietly and clearly;
> and listen to others,
> even to the dull and the ignorant;
> they too have their story.
> Avoid loud and aggressive persons;
> they are vexatious to the spirit.
> 
> 
> If you compare yourself with others,
> you may become vain or bitter,
> for always there will be greater and lesser persons than yourself.
> Enjoy your achievements as well as your plans.
> Keep interested in your own career, however humble;
> it is a real possession in the changing fortunes of time.
> 
> 
> Exercise caution in your business affairs,
> for the world is full of trickery.
> But let this not blind you to what virtue there is;
> many persons strive for high ideals,
> and everywhere life is full of heroism.
> Be yourself. Especially do not feign affection.
> Neither be cynical about love,
> for in the face of all aridity and disenchantment,
> it is as perennial as the grass.
> 
> 
> Take kindly the counsel of the years,
> gracefully surrendering the things of youth.
> Nurture strength of spirit to shield you in sudden misfortune.
> But do not distress yourself with dark imaginings.
> Many fears are born of fatigue and loneliness.
> 
> 
> *Beyond a wholesome discipline,
> be gentle with yourself.
> You are a child of the universe
> no less than the trees and the stars;
> you have a right to be here.
> And whether or not it is clear to you,
> no doubt the universe is unfolding as it should.
> *
> 
> Therefore be at peace with God,
> whatever you conceive Him to be.
> And whatever your labors and aspirations,
> in the noisy confusion of life,
> keep peace in your soul.
> 
> 
> With all its sham, drudgery, and broken dreams,
> it is still a beautiful world.
> Be cheerful. Strive to be happy.
> 
> 
> -Max Ehrmann (1872-1945)
Click to expand...


The bolded is the bit I see for you.

And me.


----------



## TemplarKormac

BDBoop said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Desdirata*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go placidly amid the noise and the haste,
> and remember what peace there may be in silence.
> 
> 
> As far as possible, without surrender,
> be on good terms with all persons.
> Speak your truth quietly and clearly;
> and listen to others,
> even to the dull and the ignorant;
> they too have their story.
> Avoid loud and aggressive persons;
> they are vexatious to the spirit.
> 
> 
> If you compare yourself with others,
> you may become vain or bitter,
> for always there will be greater and lesser persons than yourself.
> Enjoy your achievements as well as your plans.
> Keep interested in your own career, however humble;
> it is a real possession in the changing fortunes of time.
> 
> 
> Exercise caution in your business affairs,
> for the world is full of trickery.
> But let this not blind you to what virtue there is;
> many persons strive for high ideals,
> and everywhere life is full of heroism.
> Be yourself. Especially do not feign affection.
> Neither be cynical about love,
> for in the face of all aridity and disenchantment,
> it is as perennial as the grass.
> 
> 
> Take kindly the counsel of the years,
> gracefully surrendering the things of youth.
> Nurture strength of spirit to shield you in sudden misfortune.
> But do not distress yourself with dark imaginings.
> Many fears are born of fatigue and loneliness.
> 
> 
> *Beyond a wholesome discipline,
> be gentle with yourself.
> You are a child of the universe
> no less than the trees and the stars;
> you have a right to be here.
> And whether or not it is clear to you,
> no doubt the universe is unfolding as it should.
> *
> 
> Therefore be at peace with God,
> whatever you conceive Him to be.
> And whatever your labors and aspirations,
> in the noisy confusion of life,
> keep peace in your soul.
> 
> 
> With all its sham, drudgery, and broken dreams,
> it is still a beautiful world.
> Be cheerful. Strive to be happy.
> 
> 
> -Max Ehrmann (1872-1945)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bolded is the bit I see for you.
> 
> And me.
Click to expand...


That stanza has caught my eye many a time.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Don't get mad, get even. -Art Bell


----------



## AquaAthena

*"You are the person you are when no one is looking." *


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Sheldon Cooper: Look! a new topical antihistamine with lidocaine. Wow! I can't wait 'til I get a rash.


----------



## Againsheila

&#8220;I've learned that you can tell a lot about a person by the way (s)he handles these three things: a rainy day, lost luggage, and tangled Christmas tree lights.&#8221;
&#8213; Maya Angelou


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Everything that emancipates the spirit without giving us control over ourselves is harmful. - Johann Wolfgang von Goethe


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Againsheila

&#8220;How many observe Christ's birthday! How few, His precepts!&#8221;
&#8213; Benjamin Franklin


----------



## BDBoop

If you didn't already know this, you do now.


----------



## Againsheila

Christmas... is not an external event at all, but a piece of one's home that one carries in one's heart.
Freya Stark


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;I learned that courage was not the absence of fear, but the triumph over it. The brave man is not he who does not feel afraid, but he who conquers that fear.&#8221;  ~ Nelson Mandela


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;Education is the most powerful weapon which you can use to change the world.&#8221;  ~ Nelson Mandela


----------



## TemplarKormac

"If you talk to a man in a language he understands, that goes to his head. If you talk to him in his language, that goes to his heart."

~Nelson Mandela


----------



## BDBoop

Sometimes, it's the simplest things we forget.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;We are always trying to convert people to a belief in our own explanation of the universe. We think that the more people there are who believe as we do, the more certain it will be that what we believe is the truth. But it doesn't work that way at all.&#8221; 
&#8213; Paulo Coelho, The Pilgrimage


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;There will come a time in every girl's life when she realizes that your ex-girlfriend wasn't crazy. Actually, she was right (about you).&#8221; 
&#8213; Nakia R. Laushaul


----------



## Esmeralda

"Human misery must somewhere have a stop; there is no wind that always blows a storm; great good fortune comes to failure in the end. All is change; all yields its place and goes; to persevere, trusting in what hopes he has, is courage in a man. The coward despairs.&#8221; 
&#8213; Euripides


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;I am a strong individualist by personal habit, inheritance, and conviction; but it is a mere matter of common sense to recognize that the State, the community, the citizens acting together, can do a number of things better than if they were left to individual action.&#8221; 
&#8213; Theodore Roosevelt, The Man In The Arena: Speeches and Essays by Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;Accountability makes no sense when it undermines the larger goals of education.&#8221; 
&#8213; Diane Ravitch, The Death and Life of the Great American School System: How Testing and Choice Are Undermining Education


----------



## Esmeralda

The most confused you will ever get is when you try to convince your heart and spirit of something your mind knows is a lie. 
&#8213; Shannon L. Alder


----------



## BDBoop

One of my biggest life truths.


----------



## dblack

me said:
			
		

> A quitter never loses, and a loser never quits.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Perfect behavior is born of complete indifference. -Cesare Pavese


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## jonniekin

Be the change that you wish to see in the world.


----------



## April

~Jim Carrey


----------



## AquaAthena

*A good conscience is a continual Christmas.-------**Benjamin Franklin*


----------



## Mertex

*The best of all gifts around any Christmas tree is the presence of a happy family all wrapped up in each other.*
Burton Hillis​


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

A stiff apology is a second insult. -Gilbert Keith Chesterton


----------



## BDBoop

More like a home truth than a quote .... but it bears repeating.

"Boy, I'm in a great mood!"

"Oh, please. You can't REALLY be in a great mood. There are people out there who just got raises, got married, are being reunited with their families as we speak! How dare you say you're happy?!"

That ^^^ is the equivalent of someone saying you can't be sad because other people have it worse than you.

Yes.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## AquaAthena

*People must be taken as they are, and we should never try make them or ourselves better by quarreling with them. ---*

Edmund Burke[/B]


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

And with that...I bid you all goodnight.


----------



## YWN666

BDBoop said:


> More like a home truth than a quote .... but it bears repeating.
> 
> "Boy, I'm in a great mood!"
> 
> "Oh, please. You can't REALLY be in a great mood. There are people out there who just got raises, got married, are being reunited with their families as we speak! How dare you say you're happy?!"
> 
> That ^^^ is the equivalent of someone saying you can't be sad because other people have it worse than you.
> 
> Yes.



Reminds me of "At least you have your health" which really means "all you have is your health so you're pretty pathetic"


----------



## YWN666

It's better to world-proof your child than to expect a child-proof world.


----------



## YWN666

Put your hand on a hot stove for a minute, and it seems like an hour. Sit with a pretty girl for an hour, and it seems like a minute. That's relativity.  - Albert Einstein


----------



## YWN666

I never go to the bathroom during hockey games because I heard that if you miss a period, you're pregnant.


----------



## Againsheila




----------



## YWN666

"The greatest obstacle to discovery is not ignorance -- it is the illusion of knowledge." 
--Daniel J Boorstin


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Honk, if you're horny


----------



## Againsheila

Never try to outstubborn a cat.


-Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## AquaAthena

*Happy, happy Christmas, that can win us back to the delusions of our childhood days, recall to the old man the pleasures of his youth, and transport the traveler back to his own fireside and quiet home!*
*
Charles Dickens*


----------



## Derideo_Te

Behind the ostensible government sits enthroned an invisible government owing no allegiance and acknowledging no responsibility to the people.

Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Worth seeing? Yes, but not worth going to see. -Dr. Samuel Johnson


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

The discovery of a new dish does more for human happiness than the discover of a new star. -Anthelme Brillat-Savarin


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## BDBoop

[MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION] - 

"You're perfectly normal for what you've been through." Truddi Chase's therapist


----------



## Againsheila

An armed society is a polite society.
    -Beyond This Horizon, Robert A Heinlein


----------



## April

gracie said:


>



&#9829;


----------



## April

'Twas Christmas broach'd the mightiest ale;
'Twas Christmas told the merriest tale;
A Christmas gambol oft could cheer
The poor man's heart through half the year.
~Walter Scott


----------



## Mertex

He who has not Christmas in his heart will never find it under a tree.  
~Roy L. Smith​


----------



## April

Beware of those who tell you to beware of others. ~Anonymous


----------



## BDBoop

Another favorite from a very wise woman.


----------



## Esmeralda

"_We are shaped by our thoughts; we become what we think. When the mind is pure, joy follows like a shadow that never leaves."  ~  Buddha _


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

The Eskimos have hundreds of word for snow but we've invented three times that many words for relationships. What really defines a relationship?  -Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Hollie

I'd rather have a bottle in front of me than a frontal lobotomy

-Tom Waites


----------



## Esmeralda

A fool is happy
Until his mischief turns against him.
And a good man may suffer
Until his goodness flowers.
~Dhammapada


----------



## AquaAthena

*One word from a person who is trusted carries more weight than ten thousand from someone who is not.*


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Esmeralda

"A man who has learned but little, grows old like an ox: His flesh increases, but his wisdom, not."
~Dhammapada


----------



## Esmeralda

"Just as vessels made of clay by a potter all have breaking as their end, so is the life of mortals."  ~  Sutta Nipata


----------



## PixieStix

*"You cannot start the next chapter of your life. If you keep re-reading the last one"*


----------



## Mertex

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE​






*Youth is when you're allowed to stay up late on New Year's Eve.  Middle age is when you're forced to.  ~Bill Vaughn*


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

I love this one:


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

And the last one for the moment...(I have been browsing pinterest, lol)


----------



## Mertex

*When I despair, I remember that all through history the way of truth and love have always won. There have been tyrants and murderers, and for a time, they can seem invincible, but in the end, they always fall. Think of it--always. *
&#8213; Mahatma Gandhi​


----------



## Esmeralda

"If you remove (from conduct) the purpose of the mind, the bodily act is but as rotten wood; wherefore, regulate the mind, and then the body will spontaneously go right." ~ Fo-sho-hing-tsan-king


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Mertex

*An optimist stays up until midnight to see the new year in.  A pessimist stays up to make sure the old year leaves.* 
 ~Bill Vaughan​


----------



## Againsheila




----------



## April

The merry year is born
Like the bright berry from the naked thorn.
~Hartley Coleridge


----------



## Esmeralda

"If you turn your light inwardly, you will find what is esoteric within you."  ~ The Sutra of Hui Neng


----------



## Esmeralda

"Earnestly practice every good work."  ~ Fo-sho-hing-tsan-king


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## April

You may be deceived if you trust too much, but you will live in torment unless you trust enough. ~Frank Crane


----------



## NumburrOne

If you don't like me, someone else will. If you are not missing me, someone else is. If you don't love me, someone else does.

Marilyn Monroe...


----------



## Esmeralda

"By amending our mistakes, we get wisdom.  By defending our faults, we betray an unsound mind."  ~ The Sutra of Hui Neng


----------



## Mertex

*Another fresh new year is here . . .
Another year to live!
To banish worry, doubt, and fear,
To love and laugh and give!

This bright new year is given me
To live each day with zest . . .
To daily grow and try to be
My highest and my best!

I have the opportunity
Once more to right some wrongs,
To pray for peace, to plant a tree,
And sing more joyful songs!​* William Arthur​


----------



## AquaAthena

*"The harder you work the luckier you get." *


----------



## Mertex

*New Year's Day:  Now is the accepted time to make your regular annual good resolutions.  Next week you can begin paving hell with them as usual.​*~Mark Twain​


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

We're drowning in information and starving for knowledge. -Rutherford D. Rogers


----------



## Papawx3

Lest ye be forgotten before you're dead and rotten, either write things worth the reading or do things worth the writing. - Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Jughead




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## AquaAthena

*Nowhere at present is there such a measureless loathing of their country
by educated people as in America. ----Eric Hoffer24*


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Mertex

Victor Hugo
*The greatest happiness in life is the conviction that we are loved -- loved for ourselves, or rather, loved in spite of ourselves.*


----------



## AquaAthena

*Men [and women] of honor and integrity will always choose to be correct and alone, rather than wrong and with the majority.*---Unknown


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

*"You don't say stage freeze. You just do it."
--Ronald McDonald*


----------



## AquaAthena

*"Champions know success is inevitable; there is no failure, only feedback. They know the best way to forecast the future is to create it." * Unknown


----------



## TemplarKormac




----------



## Mertex

*1. You can do anything, but not everything.​*David Allen


----------



## AquaAthena

*Mens [humankind] natures are all alike; its their habits that carry them far apart. *- Confucius


----------



## BDBoop

This is not a quote, but it explains a lot about why the golden rule is so very important.


----------



## Wolfsister77

One of my faves:


----------



## AquaAthena

*The person who confesses ignorance shows it once. The person who conceals it shows it many times.*---Japanese proverb


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

This one is for Koosh...and everyone who lost a loved one.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Mertex

*It is one of the blessings of old friends that you can afford to be stupid with them.​* 
Ralph Waldo Emerso​


----------



## AquaAthena

*&#8220;There is no feeling, except the extremes of fear and grief, that does not find relief in music.&#8221; *&#8213; T.S. Eliot


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;Happiness is the absense of the striving for happiness.&#8221; 
&#8213; Zhuangzi


----------



## Derideo_Te

"I have decided to stick with love. Hate is too great a burden to bear."

Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> *It is one of the blessings of old friends that you can afford to be stupid with them.​*
> Ralph Waldo Emerso​



So cute!  I want one!


*&#8220;May the great galactic kitten always purr you to sleep"*


----------



## AquaAthena

*True success is measured not by a position one reaches in life, but by the obstacles one overcomes trying to succeed. *- Booker T. Washington


----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Esmeralda

"You put your right hand in,
You put your right hand out,
You put your right hand in,
And you shake it all about,

You do the hokey pokey
and you turn yourself around
That what it's all about."
~Larry Laprise


----------



## BDBoop

[MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie

[MENTION=31258]BDBoop[/MENTION]


----------



## Esmeralda

Derideo_Te said:


>



This quote has made me think a lot about my own situation as I consider myself a boot strap girl.  The difference between where I came from and where I am today is massive.  I did  not get encouragement or financial assistance from my family.  None.  I did get financial assistance from the government for school costs through the work study program and student loans.  Any encouragement I got was from teachers, nothing huge, they weren't bending down to lift me up, they were just doing their job encouraging hard working, bright students.  I think teachers do a whole lot more of lifting people up than folks realize because it is such a normal  part of what they do.  It is such a sad and tragic thing in the States how badly teachers are viewed and treated. It is not like that in other countries.  If there is anyone to thank beyond myself for what I've achieved in life, it is teachers. And being an American citizen didn't hurt either.  Stop criticizing your country so much, people.  


&#8220;In learning you will teach, and in teaching you will learn.&#8221; 
&#8213; Phil Collins

"If you want to build a ship, don't drum up people together to collect wood and don't assign them tasks and work, but rather teach them to long for the endless immensity of the sea.&#8221; 
&#8213; Antoine de Saint-Exupéry


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;He who knows others is wise; he who knows himself is enlightened.&#8221; 
&#8213; Laozi


----------



## AquaAthena

*Life begets life. Energy creates energy. It is by spending oneself that one becomes rich.-*--Sarah Bernhardt.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## AquaAthena

*A great friend has the ability to perceive you from the perspective of your adversary as well as a comrade.---*Unknown


----------



## April

Who, being loved, is poor?  ~Oscar Wilde


----------



## Derideo_Te

Esmeralda said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This quote has made me think a lot about my own situation as I consider myself a boot strap girl.  The difference between where I came from and where I am today is massive.  I did  not get encouragement or financial assistance from my family.  None.  I did get financial assistance from the government for school costs through the work study program and student loans.  Any encouragement I got was from teachers, nothing huge, they weren't bending down to lift me up, they were just doing their job encouraging hard working, bright students.  I think teachers do a whole lot more of lifting people up than folks realize because it is such a normal  part of what they do.  It is such a sad and tragic thing in the States how badly teachers are viewed and treated. It is not like that in other countries.  If there is anyone to thank beyond myself for what I've achieved in life, it is teachers. And being an American citizen didn't hurt either.  Stop criticizing your country so much, people.
> 
> 
> In learning you will teach, and in teaching you will learn.
> &#8213; Phil Collins
> 
> "If you want to build a ship, don't drum up people together to collect wood and don't assign them tasks and work, but rather teach them to long for the endless immensity of the sea.
> &#8213; Antoine de Saint-Exupéry
Click to expand...


The full quote does mention teachers;



> None of us got where we are solely by pulling ourselves up by our bootstraps. We got here because somebody - a parent, *a teacher*, an Ivy League crony or a few nuns - bent down and helped us pick up our boots.
> 
> Thurgood Marshall
> ​



So you are right that many of us became what we are today because we were encouraged by our teachers who recognized our potential and gave us a little shove as to how to put our boots on the right feet.


----------



## Againsheila




----------



## AquaAthena

*The wind and the waves are always on the side of the ablest navigators.-*---Edward Gibbin


----------



## April




----------



## AquaAthena

*Don't belittle....be big. *


----------



## AquaAthena

*One gives freely, yet grows all the richer; another withholds what he should give, and only suffers want. Whoever brings blessing will be enriched, and one who waters will himself be watered.* ---- Proverbs 11:24-25


----------



## Gracie




----------



## AquaAthena

*In thinking, keep to the simple. In conflict, be fair and generous. In governing, don't try to control. In work, follow your joy.* ---- Lao Tzu


----------



## Esmeralda

"Waste not fresh tears over old griefs." ~ Euripides


----------



## Esmeralda

If a man is offered a fact which goes against his instincts, he will scrutinize it closely, and unless the evidence is overwhelming, he will refuse to believe it. If, on the other hand, he is offered something which affords a reason for acting in accordance to his instincts, he will accept it even on the slightest evidence. The origin of myths is explained in this way. ~ Bertrand Russell


----------



## Esmeralda

The great secret that all old people share is that you really haven't changed in 70 or 80 years. Your body changes, but you don't change at all. ~ Doris Lessing


----------



## Derideo_Te

Wisdom has its root in goodness, not goodness its root in wisdom.

Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Delta4Embassy

"Be the change you wish to see in the world." - Gandhi

"I think everybody should get rich and famous and do everything they ever dreamed of so they can see that it's not the answer." - Jim Carrey

"The men the American people admire most extravagantly are the most daring liars; the men they detest most violently are those who try to tell them the truth. " - H.L. Mencken

"In a time of deceit telling the truth is a revolutionary act." - George Orwell

"When fascism comes to America, it will be wrapped in the flag and carrying the cross." Sinclair Lewis

"The president of the United States has claimed, on more than one occasion, to be in dialogue with God. If he said that he was talking to God through his hairdryer, this would precipitate a national emergency. I fail to see how the addition of a hairdryer makes the claim more ridiculous or offensive." Sam Harris (Letter to a Christian Nation)

"As long as we believe in absurdities we shall continue to commit atrocities." Voltaire

"If an enemy does evil to you, do not do it back to him." - "I've heard this before." - "Of course you have - truth is truth." (Enemy Mine)


"You never see animals going through the absurd and often horrible fooleries of magic and religion. . . . Dogs do not ritually urinate in the hope of persuading heaven to do the same and send down rain. Asses do not bray a liturgy to cloudless skies. Nor do cats attempt, by abstinence from cat's meat, to wheedle the feline spirits into benevolence. Only man behaves with such gratuitous folly. It is the price he has to pay for being intelligent but not, as yet, quite intelligent enough." Aldous Huxley

Everybody likes top 10 lists. And when there's only 9, they puzzle over it and think even more about it.


----------



## AquaAthena

*"Many a have and have-not of today are a did and did-not of yesterday."*


----------



## AquaAthena

*"The measure of a man's true nature is how he would behave if he knew he never would be found out." *


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;A lie can travel half way around the world while the truth is putting on its shoes.&#8221; 
&#8213; Mark Twain


----------



## Esmeralda

Facts do not cease to exist because they are ignored.&#8221; 
&#8213; Aldous Huxley


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;Difficulty is inevitable. Drama is a choice.&#8221; 
&#8213; Anita Renfroe


----------



## AquaAthena

*We mold our habits at first, but our habits mold us in the end. *----Unknown


----------



## Wolfsister77

*" The most important thing with communication is to hear what is not being said. " ~anonymous~*


----------



## Wolfsister77

*" If we are facing in the right direction, all we have to do is keep on walking. " ~Buddhist proverb~*


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## AquaAthena

*"Recognizing your faults is as difficult and beneficial as acknowledging your adversary's virtues." *


----------



## natstew

Don't know if this has been posted already, don't have time to read all the previous posts, got people to meet and things to do.

God must love Common people, he made so many of them.
I google it and it comes up Abraham Lincoln, but I thought a Founding Father said it first.


----------



## natstew

The World is overflowing with educated halfwits. - 
me


----------



## AquaAthena

* There is no safety for honest men, but by believing all possible evil of evil men. -*---Edmund Burke


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;You have your way. I have my way. As for the right way, the correct way, and the only way, it does not exist.&#8221; ~  Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;Never be bullied into silence. Never allow yourself to be made a victim. Accept no one's definition of your life, but define yourself.&#8221; ~  Harvey Fierstein


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;What the superior man seeks is in himself; what the small man seeks is in others.&#8221; ~  Confucius


----------



## AquaAthena

*People don't stop having fun when they become old; people become old when they stop having fun.*---Unknown


----------



## AquaAthena

*Love does not consist of gazing at each other, but looking outward together in the same direction. -* ---

Antoine de Saint-Exupéry


----------



## Esmeralda

"Love is of all passions the strongest, for it attacks simultaneously the head, the heart, and the senses." &#8212; Lao Tzu


----------



## Esmeralda

"I am the literary equivalent of a Big Mac and fries." ~ Stephen King


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;But I don&#8217;t want to go among mad people,&#8221; Alice remarked.
&#8220;Oh, you can&#8217;t help that,&#8221; said the cat: &#8220;We&#8217;re all mad here. I&#8217;m mad. You&#8217;re mad.&#8221;
&#8220;How do you know I&#8217;m mad?&#8221; said Alice.
&#8220;You must be,&#8221; said the cat, &#8220;Or you wouldn&#8217;t have come here.&#8221;

From Alice&#8217;s Adventures in Wonderland


----------



## AquaAthena

*"We don't love others when we find them beautiful, we find others beautiful when we love them."* ----Unknown


----------



## BDBoop

.


----------



## AquaAthena

*A good time to study human nature is when you are alone.*-----Unknown


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

And last one for the night....


----------



## AquaAthena

*If there were one word that could act as a standard of conduct for one's entire life, perhaps it would be thoughtfulness.---*Confucius


----------



## AquaAthena

*What we are today comes from our thoughts of yesterday, and our present thoughts build our life of tomorrow. Our life is the creation of our mind*._----Shakyamnni_


----------



## Ropey

Drink and the world burps with you.


----------



## Lumpy 1

You can never catch up to the moment but you can always find you're behind..

T He. Lumps


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Ropey

I just pawned my computer so we can be together all weekend.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## AquaAthena

*"There is no greater aid on the road to happiness than a true friend."*


----------



## Mertex

*What you don't see with your eyes, don't witness with your mouth.*​
Jewish Proverb​





...


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Ropey

If, at first, you don't succeed, try second base.


----------



## AquaAthena

*"You can't eat your cake and have it too." * -----]proverb attributed to many, sometimes quoted, "you can't have your cake and eat it too."


----------



## Mr. H.

_Take what I say in a different way and it's easy to say that this is all confusion._


----------



## AquaAthena

*"Our happiness is determined more by our perception of what happens in life than by what actually happens."*


----------



## Esmeralda

What we have once enjoyed, we can never lose. All that we love deeply becomes part of us. 
Helen Keller


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;... life is a flickering candle we all carry around. A gust of wind, a meaningless accident, a microsecond of carelessness, and it's out. Forever.&#8221; 
&#8213; David Wong, John Dies at the End


----------



## Ropey

AquaAthena said:


> *"You can't eat your cake and have it too." * -----]proverb attributed to many, sometimes quoted, "you can't have your cake and eat it too."


----------



## AquaAthena

*"Obstacles help us uncover the difference between what we truly want and what we merely think we want."*


----------



## Connery

*" Choosing sides when you listen to  half a story is a disservice to all involved"*


----------



## Roguewave

"Those who turn their swords into plows will plow for those who don't." - Thomas Jefferson


----------



## April

The robbed that smiles, steals something from the thief.
~Shakespeare - _Othello_


----------



## Roguewave

Anytime someone gets something for nothing, someone else must be working for free. - Don Allen Weitinger


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Sarah G

I sometimes feel threads like this are used for posters to send cryptic messages to one another.


----------



## Mertex

*The only part of an argument that really matters is what we think of the people arguing.*
Kim Stanley Robinson


----------



## Roguewave

"*Ain't but three things in this world that's worth a solitary dime,
But old dogs and children and watermelon wine.*"

He said, "Women think about themselves, when men-folk ain't around.
And friends are hard to find when they discover that you're down."
He said, "I tried it all when I was young and in my natural prime,
Now it's old dogs and children and watermelon wine."

"Old dogs care about you even when you make mistakes.
God bless little children while they're still to young to hate."
When he moved away I found my pen and copied down that line
About old dogs and children and watermelon wine.

- Heard by song-writer, Tom T. Hall, from "an old gray, black gentleman cleaning up the bar."


----------



## AquaAthena

*"One word from a person who is trusted carries more weight than ten thousand from someone who is not."*


----------



## BDBoop

.


----------



## Connery

"Out of suffering have emerged the strongest souls; the most massive characters are seared with scars"~Khalil Gibran


----------



## Roguewave

"Good intentions will always be pleaded for every assumption of authority.... There are men in all ages who mean to govern well, but they mean to govern. They promise to be good masters, but they mean to be masters." &#8232;~~ Daniel Webster

"The urge to save humanity is almost always a false front for the urge to rule it." ~~ H. L. Mencken


----------



## AquaAthena

*"The difference between an opinion and a conviction is that you hold one while the other holds you."*


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

*"Donkeys live a long time. None of you has ever seen a dead donkey."*

Benjamin
Animal Farm.


----------



## AquaAthena

*The person worth listening to is often the quietest person.*-----Japanese proverb


----------



## Mudflap

"One day, long after I am gone, you will remember me and say we should have stopped the nuclear program of Israel, abolished the Federal Reserve and kicked all secret societies, occultists, usurpers and Zionists out of our wonderful country, to keep it that way, but it is never too late. Just remember that!" ~ John F. Kennedy


----------



## Mertex

*If you reveal your secrets to the wind, you should not blame the wind for revealing them to the trees.​ * 
*~Kahlil Gibran, Sand and Foam​*


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## AquaAthena

*An era can be said to end when its basic illusions are exhausted*---Arthur Miller


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## AquaAthena

*Whoever has loved knows all that life contains of sorrow and joy. *- George Sand


----------



## Luddly Neddite

_Sex is full of lies. The body tries to tell the truth. But, it's usually too battered with rules to be heard, and bound with pretenses so it can hardly move. We cripple ourselves with lies._
~ Jim Morrison


----------



## Jughead

A hamburger by any other name costs twice as much. - Evan Esar


----------



## Mudflap

"Advice is like snow... the softer it falls, the longer it dwells upon, and the deeper it sinks, into the mind."  ~  Samuel Taylor Coleridge


----------



## Ropey

What seems the weight of a pebble to one can feel like a boulder to another.


----------



## Ropey

Mudflap said:


> "One day, long after I am gone, you will remember me and say we should have stopped the nuclear program of Israel, abolished the Federal Reserve and kicked all secret societies, occultists, usurpers and Zionists out of our wonderful country, to keep it that way, but it is never too late. Just remember that!" ~ John F. Kennedy



Fail


----------



## Ropey

"I slit the sheet, the sheet I slit, and on the slitted sheet I sit."...... Iosif Vissarionovich Stalin.


----------



## Mudflap

Ropey said:


> Mudflap said:
> 
> 
> 
> "One day, long after I am gone, you will remember me and say we should have stopped the nuclear program of Israel, abolished the Federal Reserve and kicked all secret societies, occultists, usurpers and Zionists out of our wonderful country, to keep it that way, but it is never too late. Just remember that!" ~ John F. Kennedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fail
Click to expand...


Rats. 

Thanks for the clarification, Ropey.


----------



## Ropey

Mudflap said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudflap said:
> 
> 
> 
> "One day, long after I am gone, you will remember me and say we should have stopped the nuclear program of Israel, abolished the Federal Reserve and kicked all secret societies, occultists, usurpers and Zionists out of our wonderful country, to keep it that way, but it is never too late. Just remember that!" ~ John F. Kennedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rats.
> 
> Thanks for the clarification, Ropey.
Click to expand...


Why certainly.  I even made my own fail right after yours so that you would feel comfortable about it.


----------



## Mudflap

Ropey said:


> Mudflap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rats.
> 
> Thanks for the clarification, Ropey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why certainly.  *I even made my own fail right after yours so that you would feel comfortable about it.*
Click to expand...



Whatta guy!


----------



## AquaAthena

*One does not win by making others lose.* ---Eastern Wisdom


----------



## Esmeralda

Don't find fault, find a remedy.

Henry Ford


----------



## Esmeralda

I suppose leadership at one time meant muscles; but today it means getting along with people.


Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## MisterBeale

Ropey said:


> Mudflap said:
> 
> 
> 
> "One day, long after I am gone, you will remember me and say we should have stopped the nuclear program of Israel, abolished the Federal Reserve and kicked all secret societies, occultists, usurpers and Zionists out of our wonderful country, to keep it that way, but it is never too late. Just remember that!" ~ John F. Kennedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fail
Click to expand...


----------



## AquaAthena

*"Life will give you back what you give out."*


----------



## Gracie




----------



## AquaAthena

*To observe evil acts and do nothing to stop them is to share responsibility for such acts.* - Tsunesaburo Makiguchi


----------



## Esmeralda

If there were in the world today any large number of people who desired their own happiness more than they desired the unhappiness of others, we could have paradise in a few years. ~  Bertrand Russell


----------



## Esmeralda

Battle not with monsters, lest ye become a monster, and if you gaze into the abyss, the abyss gazes also into you. ~  Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## Esmeralda

Nearly all men can stand adversity, but if you want to test a man's character, give him power. ~  Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Esmeralda

The strength of the United States is not the gold at Fort Knox or the weapons of mass destruction that we have, but the sum total of the education and the character of our people. ~  Claiborne Pell


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Ropey

"Problems cannot be solved at the same level of awareness that created them." - Albert Einstein


^This is often misquoted leaving out that one can change their mind's awareness and thus change the mind that is dealing with the problem it created.


----------



## AquaAthena

*Be concerned less with position than being worthy of position. Be concerned less with people knowing you than developing qualities worth knowing.*---Confucius


----------



## Gracie

btw..I am not buddhist. I just like the quotes.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## AquaAthena

*Know the difference between instinct and habit. Trust your instincts--question your habits.* ---Unknown


----------



## Esmeralda

"I certainly consider a great appreciation of painting to be the best indication of a most perfect mind..." Leon Battista Alberti


----------



## BDBoop

Already raised mine, and she's raising hers.


----------



## Ropey

"Amid life's quests, there seems but worthy one: to do men good."

-Gamaliel Bailey


----------



## Esmeralda

"The aim of art is to represent not the outward appearance of things, but their inward significance." ~ Aristotle


----------



## Esmeralda

"Bad art is a great deal worse than no art at all.&#8221;  ~  Oscar Wilde


----------



## TemplarKormac

As I am all too familiar, I became the very thing I fought against the past few days or so:

"Whoever fights monsters should see to it that in the process he does not become a monster. And when you look into the abyss, the abyss also looks into you."

-Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## WelfareQueen

TemplarKormac said:


> As I am all too familiar, I became the very thing I fought against the past few days or so:
> 
> "Whoever fights monsters should see to it that in the process he does not become a monster. And when you look into the abyss, the abyss also looks into you."
> 
> -Friedrich Nietzsche





A little dramatic....don't you think?


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;No one really knows why they are alive until they know what they would die for.&#8221; 
&#8213; Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## TemplarKormac

WelfareQueen said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I am all too familiar, I became the very thing I fought against the past few days or so:
> 
> "Whoever fights monsters should see to it that in the process he does not become a monster. And when you look into the abyss, the abyss also looks into you."
> 
> -Friedrich Nietzsche
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little dramatic....don't you think?
Click to expand...


Nope. Quite befitting for what happened over the past few days. Can't blame me for being a bit melodramatic. Besides, my father always quoted that to me as a teenager. So it has sentimental value as well.


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;There is nothing noble in being superior to your fellow man; true nobility is being superior to your former self.&#8221; 
&#8213; Ernest Hemingway


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;True humility is not thinking less of yourself; it is thinking of yourself less.&#8221; 
&#8213; C.S. Lewis, Mere Christianity


----------



## Ropey

Jesus was a Jew, yes, but only on his mother's side. 

- Archie Bunker


----------



## TemplarKormac

"Be true to yourself, be kind to yourself, read and learn about everything that interests you, and keep away from people who bring you down." 

- Steve Maraboli


----------



## Esmeralda

We can easily forgive a child who is afraid of the dark; the real tragedy of life is when men are afraid of the light.  ~ Plato


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;I do not think much of a man who is not wiser today than he was yesterday.&#8221; 
&#8213; Abraham Lincoln


----------



## AquaAthena

*Expecting someone else to make you happy will ultimately have the opposite effect.-*---Eastern Wisdom


----------



## Ropey

Standing tall is hard to do while in a group of sitters.


----------



## Jroc

"If you're going through hell, keep going."

*Winston Churchill*


----------



## Mertex

*Everyone is a moon, and has a dark side which he never shows to anybody.​* ~Mark Twain, Pudd'nhead Wilson, 1894​


----------



## Mertex

*Looking back, you realize that a very special person passed briefly through your life, and that person was you.  It is not too late to become that person again.*​~Robert Brault, http://www.robertbrault.com​


----------



## AquaAthena

*"When you  are selflessly generous with no concern for receiving in kind, all you have given will return to you ten-fold."*...Eastern Wisdom


----------



## AquaAthena

*"There are two things you should never worry about---things you can help and things you can't." *


----------



## Jroc

A bird that you set free may be caught again, but a word that escapes your lips will not return.

*Jewish proverb*


----------



## AquaAthena

*"Your attraction to a type of person reveals less about your desire for that person and more about your desire to be like that person."*


----------



## AquaAthena

*"Ones reaction to fortune often reveals more about ones character than ones reaction to misfortune."*


----------



## Ropey

AquaAthena said:


> *"Ones reaction to fortune often reveals more about ones character than ones reaction to misfortune."*



For sure. It's a great tool to discover the inner workings of man.


----------



## Esmeralda

The difference between stupidity and genius is that genius has its limits.

Albert Einstein


----------



## Esmeralda

Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former.

Albert Einstein


----------



## Esmeralda

I am patient with stupidity but not with those who are proud of it.

Edith Sitwell


----------



## Mertex

In jealousy there is more self-love than love.​~François, Duc de La Rochefoucauld, Maxims, 1665​


----------



## Mertex

A competent and self-confident person is incapable of jealousy in anything. Jealousy is invariably a symptom of neurotic insecurity.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## AquaAthena

*No reality is to be found other than in our hearts and minds.-*----Nichiren


----------



## Billo_Really

_*"Is a dream a lie that won't come true, or is it something worse"*_

- Bruce Springsteen, The River


----------



## Clement

Never give in. Never give in. Never, never, never, neverin nothing, great or small, large or pettynever give in, except to convictions of honour and good sense. Never yield to force. Never yield to the apparently overwhelming might of the enemy.

Lady Nancy Astor: Winston, if you were my husband, I'd poison your tea.
Churchill: Nancy, if I were your husband, I'd drink it.

-Winston Churchill


----------



## AquaAthena

*There is nothing like returning to a place that remains unchanged to see the ways in which you yourself have changed.* - Nelson Mandela


----------



## AquaAthena

*St. Patrick's Day is an enchanted time - a day to begin transforming winter's dreams into summer's magic.* ~Adrienne Cook


----------



## Vigilante

AquaAthena said:


> *St. Patrick's Day is an enchanted time - a day to begin transforming winter's dreams into summer's magic.* ~Adrienne Cook



Aqua, now that's a pair of shamrocks that any real man (I specifically leave out FAGERALS) would like to pick, much less get his hands on!


----------



## AquaAthena

*A best friend is like a four leaf clover: hard to find and lucky to have. * ~Author Unknown


----------



## AquaAthena

*"May you have the hindsight to know where you've been, the foresight to know where you are going, and the insight to know when you have gone too far."*


----------



## Ropey

AquaAthena said:


> *"May you have the hindsight to know where you've been, the foresight to know where you are going, and the insight to know when you have gone too far."*



And the retrospect to appreciate going too far.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Esmeralda

Elaine Harper: But Mortimer, you're going to love me for my mind, too. 

Mortimer Brewster: One thing at a time!


from _ Arsenic and Old Lace _


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## AquaAthena

* Silence is argument carried on by other means. *----Che Guevara


----------



## Ropey

> &#8220; Silence is argument carried on by other means. &#8221;----Che Guevara



 

And from Che, no less.


----------



## Mertex

*A son is a son till he takes him a wife, a daughter is a daughter all of her life.​* ~Irish Saying​


----------



## Mertex

*A mother is a person who seeing there are only four pieces of pie for five people, promptly announces she never did care for pie.​* ~Tenneva Jordan​


----------



## Ropey

Outright Profanity is the sign of a weak mind, attempting to exert itself forcefully and failing miserably. - Unknown


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## AquaAthena

* No bird soars too high, if he soars on his own wings. -*- William Blake


----------



## Esmeralda

"Any human anywhere will blossom in a hundred unexpected talents and capacities simply by being given the opportunity to do so."  ~  Doris Lessing


----------



## Esmeralda

"It is the mark of great people to treat trifles as trifles and important matters as important."  ~  Doris Lessing


----------



## Ropey

Ask about your neighbors, then buy the house.  - Unknown


----------



## AquaAthena

* There is only one thing worse than fighting with allies and that is fighting without them..  * Winston Churchill


----------



## Esmeralda

"Do you want to know who you are? Don't ask. Act! Action will delineate and define you."  ~  Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Esmeralda

"A mother takes twenty years to make a man of her boy, and another woman makes a fool of him in twenty minutes."  ~  Robert Frost


----------



## Esmeralda

"But what is happiness except the simple harmony between a man and the life he leads?"  ~  Albert Camus


----------



## AquaAthena

*Love has the power to make you believe what you would normally treat with the deepest suspicion.* --- Mirabeau


----------



## AquaAthena

* The palest ink is better than the best memory. *  Chinese Proverb


----------



## williepete




----------



## Mertex

*Families are like fudge... mostly sweet with a few nuts. *
-- Author Unknown


----------



## Mertex




----------



## williepete

Mertex said:


> *Families are like fudge... mostly sweet with a few nuts. *
> -- Author Unknown


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Some Words of Wisdom to Make You Think?


----------



## Esmeralda

"I love those who can smile in trouble, who can gather strength from distress, and grow brave by reflection. 'Tis the business of little minds to shrink, but they whose heart is firm, and whose conscience approves their conduct, will pursue their principles unto death."
-Leonardo da Vinci


----------



## Esmeralda

"He who has a why to live can bear almost any how."  -  Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## Esmeralda

"We don't see things as they are, we see them as we are."  -  Anais Nin


----------



## Esmeralda

"I don't say we all ought to misbehave, but we ought to look as if we could."  -  Orson Welles


----------



## Esmeralda

"There are two ways of spreading light: to be the candle or the mirror that reflects it."  -  Edith Wharton


----------



## Esmeralda

"Where the Mind is biggest, the Heart, the Senses, Magnanimity, Charity, Tolerance, Kindliness, and the rest of them scarcely have room to breathe."  -  Virginia Woolf


----------



## Esmeralda

"The fate of animals is of greater importance to me than the fear of appearing ridiculous; it is indissolubly connected with the fate of men."  -  Emile Zola


----------



## AquaAthena

* Enjoyment is not a goal, it is a feeling that accompanies important ongoing activity.* --Paul Goodman


----------



## AquaAthena

* The future is not in the hands of fate but in ours.  * Jules Jusserand


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Mertex

*Most of us don't need a psychiatric therapist as much as a friend to be silly with.​* ~Robert Brault​


----------



## Mertex




----------



## AquaAthena

*It is better to love than to be loved. *- Aristotle


----------



## Mertex

*Life is 10% what happens to me and 90% of how I react to it.​* Charles Swindoll​


----------



## Gracie




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

The slave has but one master; the ambitious man has as many as can help in making his fortune. -Jean de La Bruyere


----------



## Mertex

*Courage is not the absence of fear, but rather the judgement that something else is more important than fear.​*Ambrose Redmoon​


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda

"If a mouse lives in the cookie jar, that doesn't necessarily make him a cookie."  from the film _The Hiding Place_


----------



## Wolfsister77

Be the chief but never the lord.

Lao Tzu


----------



## AquaAthena

* Imagination is more important than knowledge. -*-- Albert Einstein


----------



## WelfareQueen

"Righty tighty....lefty loosey....."   


From the movie "Fandango."


----------



## April

When you stretch the truth, watch out for the snapback.  ~Bill Copeland


----------



## Pop23

The person who thinketh by the inch, but talketh by the yard gets kicketh by the foot. (My Mom)


----------



## April

A half truth is a whole lie. ~Yiddish Proverb


----------



## April

Who lies for you will lie against you.  ~Bosnian Proverb


----------



## Ropey

I'd rather have a bottle in front of me than a frontal lobotomy -  unknown


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## AquaAthena

*"Change in the quality of life for one group of humanity, for better or worse, will lead to a change in the quality of life for all humanity."*


----------



## Esmeralda

The smaller the mind the greater the conceit.

Aesop


----------



## Esmeralda

True merit, like a river, the deeper it is, the less noise it makes.  ~ Edward Frederick Halifax


----------



## Esmeralda

In all that surrounds him the egotist sees only the frame of his own portrait.  ~  J. Petit-Senn


----------



## Esmeralda

None are so empty as those who are full of themselves.  ~ Benjamin Whichcote


----------



## Gracie




----------



## April

It is easier to forgive an enemy than to forgive a friend.  ~William Blake


----------



## AquaAthena

* There is only one success: To be able to spend your life in your own way. -*--- Christopher Morley


----------



## Breakout

Againsheila said:


> We cannot solve our problems with the same thinking we used when we created them.
> Albert Einstein
> Read more at Albert Einstein Quotes - BrainyQuote




I do not measure a man's success by how high he climbs, but how high he bounces when he hits bottom.  ---- General George Patton , 3rd Army World War II  -----


When surrounded and outnumbered 10 to 1 at the Chosen Reservoir in Korea,  General Chesty Puller pulled his Marines together and told them this: We have the enemy right where we want them, we can now shoot in any direction and kill them.


----------



## Pop23

From all the children in the world to all of us

Please be patient with us, we're not finished yet


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## AquaAthena

*There is no safety for honest men but by believing all possible evil of evil men.*---Edmund Burke


----------



## Gracie

Mertex said:


>



Perfect.


----------



## Esmeralda

No one is more arrogant toward women, more aggressive or scornful, than the man who is anxious about his virility.

Simone de Beauvoir


----------



## Esmeralda

In the depth of winter I finally learned that there was in me an invincible summer.

Albert Camus


----------



## Esmeralda

One loyal friend is worth ten thousand relatives.

Euripides


----------



## Esmeralda

The real voyage of discovery consists not in seeking new landscapes, but in having new eyes.

Marcel Prous


----------



## AquaAthena

* The respect of those you respect is worth more than the applause of the multitude.  * Arnold Glasow


----------



## Jughead




----------



## Gracie




----------



## AquaAthena

*The first thing a man will do for his ideals is lie.*-----Joseph A. Schumpeter


----------



## April




----------



## Ropey

If you don't know where you are going, any road will get you there - Lewis Carroll


----------



## Gracie




----------



## April

Drawing is the honesty of the art.
There is no possibility of cheating. 
It is either good or bad.
~Salvador Dali


----------



## April

I would prefer even to fail with honor than win by cheating. ~Sophocles


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## AquaAthena

*We don't see things as they are, we see them as we are. *---Anais Nin


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda

A diplomat is a man who always remembers a woman's birthday but never remembers her age.

Robert Frost


----------



## Esmeralda

As I grow older, I pay less attention to what men say. I just watch what they do.

Andrew Carnegie


----------



## Derideo_Te

If a free society cannot help the many who are poor, it cannot save the few who are rich.

John F. Kennedy


----------



## Esmeralda

Life without liberty is like a body without spirit.

Khalil Gibran


----------



## Mertex




----------



## WelfareQueen

*A word to the wise ain't necessary - it's the stupid ones that need the advice.

Bill Cosby

*


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Jughead




----------



## Jroc

> "The more you overcome the difficulties towards achieving in the realm of goodness and kindness, the easier it becomes in the future, for you are now accustomed, and have overcome the initial resistance."



*Rabbi M. M. Schneerson*


----------



## AquaAthena

*"There are two things you should never worry about: things you can do something about, and things you cant."*


----------



## Bill Angel

"We came here for a small, informal meeting. We find you've turned it into a circus. Well, if you're going to have a circus, you've got to have elephants. &#8213; Robert A. Heinlein - Stranger in a Strange Land-p-193


----------



## AquaAthena

* Journalism justifies its own existence by the great Darwinian principle of the survival of the vulgarist." *--Oscar Wilde


----------



## Bill Angel

Rose Viewed Through Magnifying Glass
"We may pull apart the petals of a rose or make chemical analysis of its perfume,
but the mystic beauty of its form and odor is still a secret, 
locked in to where we have no keys."
Carl Sandburg (Incidentals, 1904)


----------



## AquaAthena

*"The intelligent believe only half of what they hear, and the wise know which half."*


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

*You are responsible for your life. You can't keep blaming somebody else for your dysfunction. Life is really about moving on.​*Oprah Winfrey​


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Gracie

"Toxic People Suck"~Gracie


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Jughead

"We either accept weaknesses in good people or we have to tear pages out of the Bible."
Robert Duvall​


----------



## Gracie




----------



## AquaAthena

*I am not young enough to know everything.* ...Oscar Wilde


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## April

Do not regret growing older. It is a privilege denied to many. ~Author Unknown


----------



## Mertex

*They put on a front that appears accommodating, loyal, and yes, even sacrificial. Then, without warning, they raise their knife, and by the time you see the glint of the blade, it's almost always too late.​*Les Parrott​


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Gracie

"Believe nothing of what you hear, half of what you see"~ Gracie's Daddy.


----------



## Mr. H.

_Every day is a journey, and the journey itself home._

-Oku no Hosomichi 

These few simple words once saved me from the depths of my disgrace.


----------



## AquaAthena

* Truth is a gem that is found at a great depth; whilst on the surface of the world all things are weighed by the false scale of custom. *---- Lord Byron


----------



## WelfareQueen

_*"Never Underestimate the power of Human Stupidity." *_ - Robert Heinlein.


----------



## Sarah G

Every book is a new journey. I never felt I was an expert on a subject as I embarked on a project.

David McCullough


----------



## Papageorgio

Good enough is not good enough.


----------



## Mertex

*The truth is, everyone is going to hurt you. You just got to find the ones worth suffering for​*
Bob Marley​


----------



## WelfareQueen

^^^^Really like this one as well.


----------



## Againsheila




----------



## AquaAthena

*"Without wisdom, knowledge can be more harmful than ignorance."*


----------



## Esmeralda

A positive attitude may not solve all your problems, but it will annoy enough people to make it worth the effort. ~ Herm Albright


----------



## Esmeralda

To accomplish great things, we must not only act, but also dream; not only plan, but also believe. ~ Anatole France


----------



## Esmeralda

Most folks are about as happy as they make up their minds to be.  ~ Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Papageorgio

Be careful the environment you choose for it will shape you; be careful the friends you choose for you will become like them. - Clement Stone


----------



## Jughead

"You Can't Give God Deadlines" - Father Pio


----------



## Esmeralda

A joyful heart is good medicine, but a crushed spirit dries up the bones ~ Proverbs 17:22


----------



## Esmeralda

Gentleness, self-control; against such things there is no law.  ~  Galatians 5:23


----------



## Esmeralda

But the fruit of the spirit is love, joy, peace, patience, kindness, goodness, faithfulness  ~  Galatians 5:22


----------



## TemplarKormac




----------



## AquaAthena

*To love oneself is the beginning of a lifelong romance. *- Oscar Wilde


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

"If you want real perspective on things, watch Passion Of The Christ because it damn sure will be an eye opener for the piddly stuff going on"~Gracie


----------



## Pop23

It is impossible to feel sad while eating cotton candy


----------



## Gracie

Pop23 said:


> It is impossible to feel sad while eating cotton candy



Lol!! Ain't that the truth?! Now I want some!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## williepete

*"You don't have to burn books to destroy a culture. Just get people to stop reading them." - Ray Bradbury  *


----------



## Ropey

Want to make G-d laugh?  Tell H-m your plans.


----------



## AquaAthena

*"It takes far more courage to go against custom than law."*


----------



## Jughead




----------



## AquaAthena

* Success is getting what you want, happiness is wanting what you get.* --- Dave Gardner


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Book of Jeremiah

What would you attempt to do if you knew you could not fail?  - Anonymous


----------



## BDBoop

Unvarnished truth.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

AquaAthena said:


> *"It takes far more courage to go against custom than law."*



Great saying, Athena.  Any old dead fish can float downstream, it takes a live one with a backbone to go against the flow!


----------



## Mertex

Undeniably:


----------



## AquaAthena

*A thing that is constructed can only be loved after it is constructed; but a thing created is loved before it exists.* - Charles Dickens


----------



## Esmeralda

Holding on to anger is like grasping a hot coal with the intent of throwing it at someone else; you are the one who gets burned.

Buddha


----------



## Esmeralda

As a child, my family's menu consisted of two choices: take it or leave it.

Buddy Hackett


----------



## Esmeralda

Forty is the old age of youth; fifty the youth of old age.

Victor Hugo


----------



## Esmeralda

When a sinister person means to be your enemy, they always start by trying to become your friend.

William Blake


----------



## Ropey

Esmeralda said:


> As a child, my family's menu consisted of two choices: take it or leave it.
> 
> Buddy Hackett





At my house as well and take it _quick _was important too.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Ropey said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a child, my family's menu consisted of two choices: take it or leave it.
> 
> Buddy Hackett
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At my house as well and take it _quick _was important too.
Click to expand...



Take it quick or watch your hand get speared by 4 other forks...


----------



## AquaAthena

* A great leader never sets himself above his followers except in carrying responsibilities. *--- Jules Ormont


----------



## April

With lies you may get ahead in the world &#8212; but you can never go back. ~Russian proverb


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## WelfareQueen

^^^^same goes for your wedding day I've found.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


> When a sinister person means to be your enemy, they always start by trying to become your friend.
> 
> William Blake




Very true.....


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Mertex

*Fake friends just want to know your business so they can share your business.​*
Author unknown​


----------



## Jroc

"I do not think much of a man who is not wiser today than he was yesterday."

*Abraham Lincoln*


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Mertex

*I'll bet you would not list gossip,backstabbing or negativity as one of the desirable values you hold dear.​**Rhoberta Shaler​*


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop

[MENTION=22590]AquaAthena[/MENTION] - this is what I was alluding to earlier.


----------



## Gracie

pssssssssssst. Maybe you should remove your sigline.

Just sayin'


----------



## Gracie

"You never get a second chance to change a first impression"~unknown


----------



## AquaAthena

* Memory is the treasury and guardian of all things.  *--- Cicero


----------



## Gracie

"Quoting pics of positive quotes but having an insulting sigline is an oxymoron"~Gracie


----------



## AquaAthena

Gracie said:


>



I strive to resemble that remark....er....quote...


----------



## Gracie

I do too, but I keep failing.


----------



## AquaAthena

Gracie said:


> "Quoting pics of positive quotes but having an insulting sigline is an oxymoron"~Gracie



I have siggies on invisible. I may need to have them on visible as it will help me to understand posters in a different light.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Gracie

^^^

The irony is amazing.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Ropey

Don't Sweat the Small Stuff... and it's all small stuff


----------



## Gracie

[MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]

Thought of her when I found this one. Cuz it's a wolf. And every wolf I see now, I think of her.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

This looks like it would be an easy project for my Soon To Be Library room.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Wolfsister77

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]
> 
> Thought of her when I found this one. Cuz it's a wolf. And every wolf I see now, I think of her.



That is wonderful and very true. Thanks Gracie.


----------



## Jughead




----------



## Statistikhengst

"Concentration: the ongoing observation and execution of minutae."


----------



## Gracie

Ex brother in law had lots of wisdom. He is deceased now, unfortunately. Anyway....people that always said IF....IF this or IF that and IF so and so did this or that or said this or that..IF IF IF.

His response?

"If a frog had wings, it wouldn't bump its ass as it hopped".


----------



## Statistikhengst

Q: What was the last thing that went though the bug's mind when it hit a car windshield?

A: Its ass.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## AquaAthena

*Keep your habits positive, because habits become values. Keep your values positive, because values become destiny.* - Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Ropey

Imagination will often carry us to worlds that never were, but without it we go nowhere.  - Unknown


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop

[MENTION=22590]AquaAthena[/MENTION] - the man really is brilliant.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Statistikhengst

"It's amazing what you can do when you don't know you can't do it."


----------



## AquaAthena

*"Compassion is a universal medicine for all of humanity's ills."*


----------



## AquaAthena

Statistikhengst said:


> "It's amazing what you can do when you don't know you can't do it."





Someone is always doing what others said could never be done..


----------



## AquaAthena

*"The measure of a man's true nature is how he would behave if he knew he never would be found out." *


----------



## Mertex

*The worst lies are the lies we tell ourselves. We live in denial of what we do, even what we think. We do this because we're afraid.​**RICHARD BACH​*


----------



## Mertex




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Statistikhengst

AquaAthena said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> "It's amazing what you can do when you don't know you can't do it."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone is always doing what others said could never be done..
Click to expand...



Absolutely true.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Ropey

When in quarrels, leave a door open for reconciliation - unknown


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## AquaAthena

*"Master your past in the present, or the past will master your future."*


----------



## Ropey

Look out for yourself when others look away - unknown


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Ropey

Don&#8217;t cry because it&#8217;s over, smile because it happened. - Dr. Seuss


----------



## Esmeralda

"As I grow older, I pay less attention to what men say. I just watch what they do." - Andrew Carnegie


----------



## Ropey

Power corrupts, yes. But power only corrupts the corruptible that are drawn to power by the very inherent nature of it's corruptibility.  - Unknown


----------



## Mertex




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## April




----------



## WelfareQueen

_*"Behind every great man is a woman rolling her eyes."*_

*Jim Carrey*


----------



## WelfareQueen

_*"A day without sunshine is like, you know, night."
*_
*Steve Martin
*


----------



## WelfareQueen

_*"Between two evils, I always pick the one I never tried before."*_

*Mae West
*


----------



## Ropey

^  x 3

I never hate a man enough to give him his diamonds back - Zsa Zsa Gabor


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

This fits my sister to a T.


----------



## Gracie

This one fits her too.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## AquaAthena

*"You may search the Universe for someone more worthy of your love and affection than you are yourself, but such a person does not exist."*


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Jughead




----------



## Ropey

^


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## AquaAthena

*People will forget what you say and do, but they will always remember how you made them feel.-*--Maya Angelou


----------



## Gracie

AA, I used to have that as my sigline a long time ago in another universe. Which is why I am here now.  I finally realized what that quote meant...and I didn't feel so slick there, so I left.


----------



## Bill Angel

Auto dealership in Towson Maryland
"The difference between men and boys is just the price of their toys."


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Jughead




----------



## Mertex




----------



## AquaAthena

*"There are few talents more richly rewarded with both wealth and power, in countries around the world, than the ability to convince backward people that their problems are caused by other people who are more advanced."*---Thomas Sowell


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Gracie

I saw this one a few days ago and just now remembered, lol.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> I saw this one a few days ago and just now remembered, lol.



That is excellent....


----------



## Gracie

I thought so too, lol.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Gracie

Well, folks. I think I am done in this thread. I will be posting some cool quotes in Eye Candy 2 or in NCCC from now on. 

Might seem less personal for those who think each quote is aimed at them.

/unsubscribed


----------



## April

All of us are experts at practicing virtue at a distance. ~Theodore M. Hesburgh


----------



## Ropey

&#8220;It's not a pretty world, Papa;'  'I've noticed,' my father said softly.&#8221;  - Chaim Potok


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## AquaAthena

* Life is all memory, except for the present moment that goes by you so quick you hardly catch it going."  *---- Tennessee Williams


----------



## AquaAthena

* The measure of progress of civilization is the progress of the people. *  George Bancroft


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Esmeralda

Talent is nurtured in solitude; character is formed in the stormy billows of the world.
Goethe


----------



## Esmeralda

Individuality is everywhere to be guarded and honored as the root of all good.
Jean Paul Richter


----------



## Mertex

*We hate to have some people give us advice because we know how badly they need it themselves. * 
~Author Unknown​


----------



## Esmeralda

At a time like this, scorching irony, not convincing argument, is needed.

Frederick Douglass


----------



## Esmeralda

If you make people think they're thinking, they'll love you; but if you really make them think, they'll hate you.
&#8213; Harlan Ellison


----------



## Esmeralda

Common sense is the most widely shared commodity in the world, for every man is convinced that he is well supplied with it.
&#8213; René Descartes


----------



## AquaAthena

* Every man is born to one possession which out-values all his others-his last breath.  * Mark Twain


----------



## Ropey

There are many humorous things in the world; among them, the white man&#8217;s notion that he less savage than the other savages - Mark Twain


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## AquaAthena

*"Life is far too important a thing ever to talk seriously about." *-- Oscar Wilde


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Women have outstanding verbal agility, the ability to connect deeply in friendship, a nearly psychic capacity to read faces and tone of voice for emotions and states of mind, the ability to defuse conflict.  All of this is hardwired into the brains of women -Louann Brizendine

From Dee Dee Myers book, Why Women Should Rule the World p.81

Essays... And Then Some!: Women have superior leadership traits


----------



## Meister

Show me your friends and I'll show you your future-Matt Bevin


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## AquaAthena

*"True love is not two people clinging to each other; it can be fostered only between two strong people secure in their individuality."*


----------



## AquaAthena

* When a man says he has exhausted life one always knows life has exhausted him. *  Oscar Wilde


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;If, when stung by slander or ill-nature, we wax proud and swell with anger, it is a proof that our gentleness and humility are unreal, and mere artificial show.&#8221; 
&#8213; Francis de Sales, Introduction to the Devout Life


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;The only vice that cannot be forgiven is hypocrisy. The repentance of a hypocrite is itself hypocrisy.&#8221; 
&#8213; William Hazlitt, Selected Essays, 1778-1830


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;Hypocrisy annoys me, people need to look into mirrors. Let me hold a mirror in front of your face.&#8221; 
&#8213; C. JoyBell C.


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;One thing you can't hide - is when you're crippled inside.&#8221; 
&#8213; John Lennon


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;A man far oftener appears to have a decided character from persistently following his temperament than from persistently following his principles.&#8221; 
&#8213; Friedrich Nietzsche, Human, All Too Human


----------



## WelfareQueen

*"If you ever accidentally drop your keys into a river of molten lava, let 'em go, because man, they're gone."* _*-Jack Handy*_


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

The race cannot succeed, nor build strong citizens, until we have a race of women competent to do more than bear a brood of negative men. -T. Thomas Fortune


----------



## PixieStix

"Dude, that was 2 years ago" ~Bus driver for the Obama campaign~


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Jughead




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop

Love this man.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## AquaAthena

*..I wish that I may never think the smiles of the great and powerful a sufficient inducement to turn aside from the straight path of honesty and the convictions of my own mind.*-----David Ricardo


----------



## Statistikhengst

"The world is a dangerous place to live; not because of the people who are evil, but because of the people who don't do anything about it."

-Albert Einstein


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Statistikhengst

Mertex said:


>


----------



## BDBoop

Huge truth, between-the-eyes.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop

If you aren't just brought up in your tribe but interact with other people either directly or vicariously, through journalism and literature, you see what life is like from other points of view and are less likely to demonize them or dehumanize others and more likely to empathize with them.

Steven Pinker


Read more at Demonize Quotes - BrainyQuote


----------



## Mertex




----------



## AquaAthena

*Unseen virtue brings about visible reward. *- Nichiren


----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Who we are never changes.  Who we think we are does.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## AquaAthena

* Youth is a circumstance you cant do anything about. The trick is to grow up without getting old. * Frank Lloyd Wright


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Mertex




----------



## CrusaderFrank

"If you can't laugh at other people, who are you supposed to laugh at, yourself?" -- Aunt Esther

"Frank, I love you like a son, but give me half a chance and I'll bust you"  -- Aunt Ester's advice on poker

"There are no friends at the card table" -- Aunt Ester


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Facing all that you fear will free you from yourself...


----------



## Statistikhengst

CrusaderFrank said:


> "If you can't laugh at other people, who are you supposed to laugh at, yourself?" -- Aunt Esther
> 
> "Frank, I love you like a son, but give me half a chance and I'll bust you"  -- Aunt Ester's advice on poker
> 
> "There are no friends at the card table" -- Aunt Ester


----------



## AquaAthena

*"People are like stained-glass windows. When the darkness sets in, their true beauty is revealed only if there is light from within."-*-Unknown


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

For everything you gain, you lose something else...


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

My mother drew a distinction between achievement and success. She said that achievement is the knowledge that you have studied and worked hard and done the best that is in you. Success is being praised by others, and that's nice, too, but not as important or satisfying. Always aim for achievement and forget about success. -Helen Hayes


----------



## Jughead




----------



## AquaAthena

* There is no medicine like hope, no incentive so great, no tonic so powerful as expectation of something tomorrow. *--- Orison S. Marden


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## April

Politeness, n. The most acceptable hypocrisy. ~Ambrose Bierce, The Devil's Dictionary, 1911


----------



## AquaAthena

*To be beautiful means to be yourself. You dont need to be accepted by others. You need to accept yourself. -* ---Thich Nhat Hanh


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

A wise leader knows when to follow...


----------



## AquaAthena

* Imagination disposes of everything; it creates beauty, justice, happiness, which is everything in this world. -*- Blaise Pascal


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Jughead




----------



## PixieStix

Good, Bad, or ugly, every person that has entered or left your life, did so for a reason. What we do with those reasons is up to us.


----------



## PixieStix

What we have done for ourselves alone dies with us; what we have done for others and the world remains and is immortal. ~ Albert Pike~


----------



## Votto

"It's hard to tell if life has passed me by or run me over"


----------



## PixieStix

A smile is a curve that sets everything straight.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Statistikhengst

Mertex said:


>




Amen.


----------



## AquaAthena

* All values in this world are more or less questionable, but the most important thing in life is human kindness.   * Yevgeny Yevtushenko


----------



## Esmeralda

"When all think alike, no one thinks very much"  Walter Lippmann


----------



## AquaAthena

*Motherhood: All love begins and end there.-*- Robert Browning


----------



## AquaAthena

*"Champions know success is inevitable; there is no failure, only feedback. They know the best way to forecast the future is to create it."*


----------



## Statistikhengst

AquaAthena said:


> *"Champions know success is inevitable; there is no failure, only feedback. They know the best way to forecast the future is to create it."*




Amen.


----------



## Esmeralda

Watch your thoughts; they become words.
Watch your words; they become actions.
Watch your actions; they become habits.
Watch your habits; they become character.
Watch your character; it becomes your destiny.
&#8212;Lao-Tze


----------



## Esmeralda

Before I got married I had six theories about bringing up children; now I have six children and no theories.
&#8212;John Wilmot


----------



## Esmeralda

Don&#8217;t ever wrestle with a pig. You&#8217;ll both get dirty, but the pig will enjoy it.
&#8212;Cale Yarborough


----------



## Esmeralda

Nearly all men can stand adversity, but if you want to test a man&#8217;s character, give him power.
Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Esmeralda

Do you realize if it weren&#8217;t for Edison we&#8217;d be watching TV by candlelight?
Al Boliska


----------



## Esmeralda

Logic will get you from A to B. Imagination will take you everywhere.
Albert Einstein


----------



## Esmeralda

It is easier to fight for one&#8217;s principles than to live up to them.
Alfred Adler


----------



## Esmeralda

People cannot discover new lands until they have the courage to lose sight of the shore.
André Gide


----------



## AquaAthena

* Advice is what we ask for when we already know the answer but wish we didn't.  * Erica Jong


----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Againsheila

I want to thank you all for keeping this thread going.  I am truly surprised.  Most threads I make don't get past the first day.


----------



## Esmeralda

Murphy's Law
The buddy system is essential to your survival; it gives the enemy somebody else to shoot at.


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;O, wonder!
How many goodly creatures are there here!
How beauteous mankind is! O brave new world,
That has such people in't!&#8221; 
&#8213; William Shakespeare, The Tempest


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;The ballot is stronger than the bullet.&#8221; 
&#8213; Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;Can't you see that I'm only advising you to beg yourself not to be so dumb?&#8221; 
&#8213; Petronius, The Satyricon


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;But that's men all over ... Poor dears, they can't help it. They haven't got logical minds.&#8221; 
&#8213; Dorothy L. Sayers, Busman's Honeymoon


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;Dream Song of Thunders:

Sometimes 
I go about pitying 
Myself, 
While I am carried by the wind 
Across the sky. &#8221; 
&#8213; Frances Densmore, American Indians and Their Music


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;I would rather be an artist than a leader. Ironically, a leader has to follow the rules.&#8221; 
&#8213; Criss Jami, Venus in Arms


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;To paraphrase Oedipus, Hamlet, Lear, and all those guys, "I wish I had known this some time ago.&#8221; 
&#8213; Roger Zelazny, Sign of the Unicorn


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda

Look thou character. Give thy thoughts no tongue,
Nor any unproportioned thought his act.
Be thou familiar but by no means vulgar.
Those friends thou hast, and their adoption tried,
Grapple them unto thy soul with hoops of steel,
But do not dull thy palm with entertainment
Of each new-hatched, unfledged comrade. Beware
Of entrance to a quarrel, but being in,
Bear t that th' opposèd may beware of thee.
Give every man thy ear but few thy voice.
Take each mans censure but reserve thy judgment.
Costly thy habit as thy purse can buy,
But not expressed in fancyrich, not gaudy,
For the apparel oft proclaims the man,
And they in France of the best rank and station
Are of a most select and generous chief in that.
Neither a borrower nor a lender be,
For loan oft loses both itself and friend,
And borrowing dulls the edge of husbandry.
This above all: to thine own self be true,
And it must follow, as the night the day,
Thou canst not then be false to any man.

Polonius, in HAMLET (William Shakespeare)
Act I, Scene 3


----------



## AquaAthena

*&#8220; I care not what others think of what I do, but I care very much about what I think what I do: That is character! &#8221;-*--- Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## AquaAthena

* Getting along with others is the essence of getting ahead, success being linked with cooperation. *-- William Feather


----------



## Wake

"A good memory is one that forgets the trivial." ~ Chinese Fortune Cookie


----------



## AquaAthena

* Selfishness is not living as one wishes to live, it is asking others to live as one wishes to live.--*-Oscar Wilde


----------



## AquaAthena

* The heart of the giver makes the gift dear and precious. *-- Martin Luther


----------



## AquaAthena

*There are three types of causes: thoughts, words, and deeds. Of the three, thoughts are the most powerful, for words and deeds arise only from thoughts. *---Unknown


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## AquaAthena

*"Listen to your heart & question your mind. Learn the sound of your hearts voice, and distinguish it from the sound of your minds voice." *--Unknown


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Really Really Nice -

Each Week, Two Anonymous Students Named Dangerdust Create This Amazing Chalkboard Art


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Good advice though not really "quotes"

15 Things You Should Give Up To Be Happy | Spirit Science and Metaphysics


----------



## WelfareQueen

_*"If God lives inside all of us, I sure hope he likes tacos....because that's what He's getting for dinner tonight." *_   ----Jack Handy


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## AquaAthena

* It is a beautiful and blessed world we live in, and while life lasts, to lose the enjoyment of it is a sin.* -- A.W. Chambers


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda

"Living well is the best revenge."  ~ George Herbert.


'George Herbert means by 'Living well is the best revenge' that enemies do not want a person to be happy. Living a happy life regardless of the circumstances robs the assailant of satisfaction. It is best to remove negativity from life, as this denies the enemy's purpose.'  What does George Herbert mean by 'Living well is the best revenge'? - Ask.com


----------



## Caractacus

&#8220;Men cannot improve a society by setting fire to it: they must seek out its old virtues, and bring them back into the light,&#8221; Russell Kirk.


----------



## Ropey

Fighting against something is easy but fighting for something requires wisdom, courage, and openness.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## AquaAthena

*
It is better to fail in originality, than to succeed in imitation*. - Herman Melville


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

If you're going through hell, keep going.  - Winston Churchill


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Never give in.  Never, never, never, in nothing, great or small, large or petty, never give in except to convictions of honour and good sense.   Never yield to force, never yield to the apparent overwhelming might of the enemy.  - Winston Churchill


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Courage is going from failure to failure without losing enthusiasm.  - Winston Churchill


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Here is one for Love....

Love does not ask how much will this cost me? Love does not ask who is it for?  Love is like water that conforms perfectly to whatever situation it is poured into, filling it completely with it's presence.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

"Do as thou wilt shall be the whole of the law".

-Aleister Crowley


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Statistikhengst

omg...


----------



## AquaAthena

*Men of honor and integrity will always choose to be correct and alone, rather than wrong and with the majority.*...Unknown


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Find him, fuck him, forget him


----------



## WelfareQueen

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Find him, fuck him, forget him




You have to be a dude.


----------



## AquaAthena

* We are rich only through what we give: and poor only through what we refuse and keep. *--Anne Swetchine


----------



## AquaAthena

* Aim for a star, and keep your sights high! With a heart full of faith within, your feet on the ground and your eyes in the sky. *  Helen Lowrie Marshall


----------



## AquaAthena

* The happiness of this life depends less on what befalls you then the way in which you take it.  *Elbert Hubbard


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

If you can tune into the fantasy life of an eleven-year-old girl, you can make a fortune in this business. -George Lucas


----------



## AquaAthena

*Confidentiality is a virtue of the loyal, as loyalty is the virtue of faithfulness.* ----Edwin Louis Cole


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Friendship is one of the sweetest joys of life. Many might have failed beneath the bitterness of their trial had they not found a friend."

 &#8212; Charles Spurgeon


----------



## Mertex




----------



## AquaAthena

*&#8220; There are but two powers in the world, the sword and the mind. In the long run the sword is always beaten by the mind. &#8221;-*--&#8212; Napoleon Bonaparte 


*Let him that would move the world first move himself*. - Socrates


----------



## Vikrant

AquaAthena said:


> *Men of honor and integrity will always choose to be correct and alone, rather than wrong and with the majority.*...Unknown



That is a very nice quote. It reminds me of a quote from a famous mathematician, GH Hardy:

It is not worth an intelligent man's time to be in the majority. By definition, there are already enough people to do that.


----------



## AquaAthena

*Life is the most precious of all treasures. Even one extra day of life is worth more than ten million pieces of gold.* - Nichiren


----------



## Ropey

^ Too right!

If I could have my parents (mtrip) around for one day? What I'd give.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Vikrant said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Men of honor and integrity will always choose to be correct and alone, rather than wrong and with the majority.*...Unknown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a very nice quote. It reminds me of a quote from a *famous mathematician*, GH Hardy:
> 
> It is not worth an intelligent man's time to be in the majority. By definition, there are already enough people to do that.
Click to expand...



I somehow feel a magnetism from that quote, pulling me right toward it....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

WelfareQueen said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Find him, fuck him, forget him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be a dude.
Click to expand...


Maybe a sock? .....


----------



## Statistikhengst

Mertex said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Find him, fuck him, forget him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be a dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe a sock? .....
Click to expand...


"Intergalactic computer calculates probability of sockiness at 5,763.28%"

-NAAN supercomputer, replacement for "42", at the argolian cluster, 2253 Federation Standard Time.

(true quote, I promise   -just hasn't happened yet)


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

What would you attempt to do if you knew you could not fail?  - Unknown


----------



## AquaAthena

*If you're depressed you're living in the Past. If you're anxious you're living in the Future. If you're at peace you're living in the Now*.---Unknown


----------



## Roudy

"If you don't use it, you'll lose it"

Jackie Mason


----------



## Mertex




----------



## AquaAthena

*I believe everything happens for a reason, and sometimes good things fall apart so that better things can fall together.* - Marilyn Monroe


----------



## AquaAthena

* Happiness is good health and a bad memory.  * Ingrid Bergman


----------



## Jughead

"If anything can go wrong, it will" - Murphy's Law


----------



## AquaAthena

* We dont live in a world of reality, we live in a world of perceptions.*   Gerald J. Simmons


----------



## AquaAthena

*"People do what they love to do.".*...Unknown


----------



## Statistikhengst

AquaAthena said:


> *"People do what they love to do.".*...Unknown




"It's easy to concentrate on something you love" -many


----------



## Vikrant

AquaAthena said:


> *If you're depressed you're living in the Past. If you're anxious you're living in the Future. If you're at peace you're living in the Now*.---Unknown



I think that quote is from the book The Power of Now. It is so practical. If you realize this simple wisdom, you will get to live your life to the fullest.


----------



## AquaAthena

* Never go to a doctor whose office plants have died. *  Erma Bombeck


----------



## WelfareQueen

_*"They say someday the Lion will lay down with the Lamb.  That's nice.  But I'm still putting my money down on the Lion." *_- Mark Twain.


----------



## AquaAthena

* Always forgive your enemies; nothing annoys them so much*...Oscar Wilde


----------



## AquaAthena

*"How much more joy we feel when we seek not to make something of ourselves but to make someone of ourselves."*


----------



## armada

once you go black you never come back,  unknown


----------



## Votto

If you see a Bible in poor condition and falling apart, you can be pretty sure the owner of the Bible is not in the same condition.


----------



## AquaAthena

*When we limit ourselves with low expectations, the growth of our tree of happiness ceases.*


----------



## April

For death begins at life's first breath, and life begins at touch of death. ~John Oxenham


----------



## Mertex




----------



## AquaAthena

*Face the future declaring "Ill do more. Ill become a better human being." Joy is an eternal process of continual growth. *- Daisaku Ikeda


----------



## Mertex




----------



## AquaAthena

* Happy are those who dream dreams and are ready to pay the price to make them come true. *-- Leon J. Suenens


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Boxing is a lot like ballet except there's no music, they don't dance and they hit each other.


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## AquaAthena

* A teacher affects eternity: he can never tell where his influence stops.  *-- Henry Adams


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## AquaAthena

* The first great gift we can bestow on others is a good example.  * Thomas Morell


----------



## Mertex




----------



## April




----------



## armada

Men have only two emotions: hungry and horny. If you see him without an erection, make him a sandwich.


----------



## mayrj

armada said:


> Men have only two emotions: hungry and horny. If you see him without an erection, make him a sandwich.



my bf agrees with that lol


----------



## AquaAthena

*We cannot correctly see the external before we correctly see the internal.*...Unknown


----------



## armada

"A Biitch is a Biitch, But a Dog is a Man`s best friend..!"  

Snoop Dog 





sent from an Unknown device using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AquaAthena

*The most important thing a father can do for his children is to love their mother.*---Theodore Hesburgh


----------



## Vikrant

AquaAthena said:


> *The most important thing a father can do for his children is to love their mother.*---Theodore Hesburgh



Yep, a man should love mothers of all his children.


----------



## PixieStix

_*A nation of sheep will beget a government of wolves.*_
~Edward R. Murrow~


----------



## Jughead




----------



## shart_attack

_"Hey, baby, if you've ever had sex with a machine, then you'd like sex with me, 'cause that's what I'm like: a sex machine."_

(From the 1997 Mike Judge book, _Beavis and Butthead: This Book Sucks_.)


----------



## shart_attack

_"I can make you feel like I've never had sex before."_

(Also from the 1997 Mike Judge book, _Beavis and Butthead: This Book Sucks_.)


----------



## AquaAthena

*My father gave me the greatest gift anyone could give another person: **He believed in me.*--Jim Valvano


----------



## Ropey

Some people come into our lives and stay for awhile to leave footprints on our hearts and souls, and we are never, ever the same. - Unknown


----------



## AquaAthena

*The magic of first love is our ignorance that it could ever end.* - Isaac Disraeli


----------



## Vikrant

AquaAthena said:


> *The magic of first love is our ignorance that it could ever end.* - Isaac Disraeli



Agree. We often think that the moment, the magic moment that is, going to last forever and we end up missing the climax. That is why it is very precious lesson to learn to live your life in the present moment. There is no tomorrow. There is not later. Now is all you have.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Gracie

Mertex said:


>



Oh, that one zings home. Ain't that the truth?


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Gracie

I'm still working on that betrayal one.


----------



## AquaAthena

* Progress is the activity of today and the assurance of tomorrow. *  Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## AquaAthena

*&#8220; The health of nations is more important than the wealth of nations. &#8221;* &#8212; Will Durant


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Statistikhengst

Luddly Neddite said:


>


----------



## Vikrant

AquaAthena said:


> * The health of nations is more important than the wealth of nations. *  Will Durant



Health is wealth so if you are healthy, you are wealthy.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## AquaAthena

* Mixing ones wines may be a mistake, but old and new wisdom mix admirably.  *  Bertolt Brecht


----------



## AquaAthena

* If you want to annoy your neighbors, tell the truth about them.  * Pietro Aretino


----------



## WelfareQueen

_*"Never underestimate the power of Human stupidity."*_---Robert Heinlein


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Ropey

There are lies, damned lies and statistics.  - Samuel L Clemens (Mark Twain)

edit:

.js


----------



## AquaAthena

*Greed arises from an inaccurate perception of ones true desires.*....Unknown


----------



## AquaAthena

* The most I can do for my friend is simply to be his friend. *-- Henry David Thoreau


----------



## Ropey

Without truth,  judgement is the lie. -  unknown


----------



## Statistikhengst




----------



## AquaAthena

*Be more determined than your obstacles.*


----------



## Statistikhengst




----------



## PixieStix

Oy vey


----------



## Valerie




----------



## Ropey

PixieStix said:


> Oy vey



^ A judgement rendered by terms misunderstood is a failed expression.  - unknown


Oy gevalt.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Statistikhengst




----------



## Esmeralda

"When one door closes, another opens; but we often look so long and so regretfully upon the closed door that we do not see the one which has opened for us."

Alexander Graham Bell


----------



## Esmeralda

"I heard a definition once: Happiness is health and a short memory! I wish I'd invented it, because it is very true."

Audrey Hepburn


----------



## Esmeralda

"I love America more than any other country in this world, and, exactly for this reason, I insist on the right to criticize her perpetually."

James A. Baldwin


----------



## Esmeralda

"Your pain is the breaking of the shell that encloses your understanding."

Khalil Gibran


----------



## Esmeralda

"For most of history, Anonymous was a woman."

Virginia Woolf


----------



## Ropey

^


----------



## WelfareQueen

*A competent and self-confident person is incapable of jealousy in anything. Jealousy is invariably a symptom of neurotic insecurity.*

Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## WelfareQueen

*Yield to temptation. It may not pass your way again.*


----------



## Jughead




----------



## Statistikhengst

For Lumpy.


----------



## AquaAthena

*"Our attitudes and perceptions are colored by our memories of past experiences, which form our biases and predispositions. Our current viewpoint, then, is simply a reflection of our ever-changing memory."*


----------



## AquaAthena

*"What irritates us most about others is often what we dislike most about ourselves."*


----------



## AquaAthena

* The trouble with too many people is they believe the realm of truth always lies within their vision. *--Abraham Lincoln


----------



## AquaAthena

*The person worth listening to is often the quietest person.*


----------



## Vikrant

AquaAthena said:


> *The person worth listening to is often the quietest person.*



So true. I would like to compliment that with this one:

Talent is god given. Be humble. Fame is man given. Be grateful. Conceit is self given. Be careful. ~ [It is by John Wooden I think.]


----------



## Jughead




----------



## AquaAthena

* He is rich who owes nothing. *--- Hungarian Proverb


----------



## Mertex

WelfareQueen said:


> *Yield to temptation. It may not pass your way again.*




Naughty, naughty.....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Jroc

"Just as we love ourselves despite the shortcomings we have, so should we love others despite the shortcomings they have." *Baal Shem Tov*


----------



## AquaAthena

*At his best, man is the noblest of all animals; separated from law and justice he is the worst.-*--Aristotle


----------



## AquaAthena

*When we are upset, its easy to blame others. The true cause of our feelings, however, is within us. For example, imagine yourself as a glass of water. Now, imagine past negative experiences as sediment at the bottom of your glass. Next, think of others as spoons. When one stirs, the sediment clouds your water. It may appear that the spoon caused the water to cloud. But if there were no sediment, the water would remain clear. The key, then, is to identify our sediment and actively work to remove it.*


----------



## AquaAthena

*What is a cynic? A man who knows the price of everything and the value of nothing.*----Oscar Wilde


----------



## Bill Angel

AquaAthena said:


> *What is a cynic? A man who knows the price of everything and the value of nothing.*----Oscar Wilde



Here is another from Oscar Wilde:


 
"With freedom, books, flowers, and the moon, who could not be happy?" --- Oscar Wilde​


----------



## Vikrant

AquaAthena said:


> *What is a cynic? A man who knows the price of everything and the value of nothing.*----Oscar Wilde



A very beautiful quote.


----------



## Esmeralda

"A simple grateful thought turned heavenwards is the most perfect prayer."  ~   Doris Lessing


----------



## Esmeralda

"With a library you are free, not confined by temporary political climates. It is the most democratic of institutions because no one - but no one at all - can tell you what to read and when and how"

 Doris Lessing


----------



## Esmeralda

"What is a hero without love for mankind." ~  Doris Lessing


----------



## AquaAthena

*"Gaining the respect of others is good. Gaining self-respect is better."*


----------



## AquaAthena

*Refuse to lower yourself to the level of your antagonist.*


----------



## Ropey

Keep your friends close and your enemies closer.


----------



## April

I have always thought the actions of men the best interpreters of their thoughts. ~John Locke


----------



## konradv

And in the end the love you take is equal to the love you make.  (Lennon/McCartney)

Shouldn't have took more than you gave.  Wouldn't be in this mess today.  (Dave Mason)


----------



## WelfareQueen

*"Even the most fickle are faithful to a few bad habits."
*

Mason Cooley


----------



## boedicca

Fool me once, shame on you.

Fool me twice, shame on me.


----------



## AquaAthena

*If you change the way you look at things, the things you look at change.*--Wayne Dyer


----------



## konradv

Great minds discuss ideas.

Average minds discuss events. 

Small minds discuss people.

_Author: Unknown_


----------



## AquaAthena

*Dignity does not consist in possessing honors, but in deserving them.-*--Aristotle


----------



## guno

"A man's ethical behavior should be based effectually on sympathy, education, and social 
ties; no religious basis is necessary. Man would indeed be in a poor way if he had to be 
restrained by fear of punishment and hope of reward after death."
..........Albert Einstein


----------



## guno

"Pray for the dead, and fight like hell for the living".

     Mother Jones


----------



## DriftingSand

_*"Ignorance is preferable to error, and he is   less remote from the truth who believes nothing than he who believes   what is wrong." *_*- Thomas Jefferson*


----------



## williepete

_"Sometimes when I talk to immigration advocates, they wish I could just bypass Congress and change the law myself, 
*but that&#8217;s not how a democracy works*," 
--B. H. Obama, May 2011_






--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## April




----------



## WelfareQueen

*&#8220;I hope some animal never bores a hole in my head and lays its eggs in my brain, because later you might think you're having a good idea but it's just eggs hatching.&#8221;* -Jack Handey


----------



## WelfareQueen

_*"The trouble with the world is that the stupid are cocksure and the intelligent are full of doubt."*_



Bertrand Russell


----------



## AquaAthena

*Kindness in words creates confidence. Kindness in thinking creates profoundness. Kindness in giving creates love.*Proverb


----------



## AquaAthena

*It is in the character of very few men to honor without envy a friend who has prospered.* Aeschylus


----------



## Mertex




----------



## AquaAthena

*Strong and bitter words indicate a weak cause.*&#8212; Chinese proverb


----------



## AquaAthena

*&#8220;It isn&#8217;t what you have, or who you are, or where you are, or what you are doing that makes you happy or unhappy. It is what you think about.&#8221;*&#8212;
Dale Carnegie


----------



## Mertex




----------



## WelfareQueen

*It is both evil and wicked to teach the average man who is not well off that some wrong or injustice has been done him, and that he should hope for redress elsewhere than his own industry, honesty, and intelligence." - Theodore Roosevelt.  *


----------



## boedicca

&#8220;I owe it all to chocolate and young men.&#8221; 

- Beatrice Wood


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## AquaAthena

*True happiness in life is found always within.*


----------



## DriftingSand

_I have not failed. Ive just found 10,000 ways that it wont work_. ~~ *Thomas Edison*


----------



## DriftingSand

*For those who believe, no proof is necessary. For those who don't believe, no proof is possible. Stuart Chase
*


----------



## AquaAthena

*&#8220;We tend to forget that happiness doesn&#8217;t come as a result of getting something we don&#8217;t have, but rather of recognizing and appreciating what we do have.&#8221;*&#8212; Frederick Keonig


----------



## Esmeralda

The ultimate tragedy is not the oppression and cruelty by the bad people but the silence over that by the good people.

 Martin Luther King, Jr


----------



## Statistikhengst

"He who lives in a glass house should not throw stones"


----------



## Esmeralda

konradv said:


> Great minds discuss ideas.
> 
> Average minds discuss events.
> 
> Small minds discuss people.
> 
> _Author: Unknown_



The author is not unknown. The author is Eleanor Roosevelt.


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;Conquer the angry one by not getting angry; conquer the wicked by goodness; conquer the stingy by generosity, and the liar by speaking the truth.

[Verse 223]&#8221; 
&#8213; Gautama Buddha, The Dhammapada


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;Do not act as if you were going to live ten thousand years. Death hangs over you. While you live, while it is in your power, be good.&#8221; 
&#8213; Marcus Aurelius


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;The proper function of a government is to make it easy for the people to do good, and difficult for them to do evil. &#8221; 
&#8213; Daniel Webster, The Writings and Speeches of Daniel Webster: Diplomatic Papers and Miscellaneous Letters


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;Christians talk as though goodness was their idea but good behavior doesn't have any religious origin. Our prisons are filled with the devout.&#8221; 
&#8213; Andy Rooney, Sincerely, Andy Rooney


----------



## Esmeralda

&#8220;Every other knowledge is harmful to him who does not have knowledge of goodness.&#8221; 
&#8213; Michel de Montaigne, The Complete Essays


----------



## DriftingSand

*All the art of living lies in a fine mingling of letting go and holding on. Henry Ellis
*


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

"The role of the weak is to serve the will of the strong."


----------



## BluesMistress




----------



## DriftingSand

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> "The role of the weak is to serve the will of the strong."



May I edit?

The role of the weak is to stand up to the strong.


----------



## boedicca

"The aim of life is self-development. To realize one's nature perfectly - that is what each of us is here for."

- Oscar Wilde


----------



## AquaAthena

*Love is that condition in which the happiness of another person is essential to your own.*Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Ropey

If you talk behind backs, don't be surprised if that's where the replies are directed. - unknown


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## AquaAthena

*To not advance is to retreat.* - Tsunesaburo Makiguchi


----------



## Vikrant

AquaAthena said:


> *To not advance is to retreat.* - Tsunesaburo Makiguchi



It is so true. You never stay in one spot. You either climb up or go down. If you realize this simple fact, your life is much more manageable.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vikrant

Mertex said:


>



Yep!


----------



## AquaAthena

*Excellence is an art won by training and habituation. We do not act rightly because we have virtue or excellence, but we rather have those because we have acted rightly. We are what we repeatedly do. Excellence, then, is not an act but a habit.*Aristotle


----------



## dilloduck

> We are what we repeatedly do


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## Ropey

The love you take is equal to the love you make - The Beatles


----------



## MikeK

_"Those who can make you believe absurdities can make you commit atrocities."_  (Voltaire)

_"A nation of sheep will beget a government of wolves."_ (Edward R. Murrow)

_"The great masses of the people will more easily fall victims to a great lie than to a small one"_  (Adolf Hitler)

_"It is surprising how many people are shocked by honesty, and how few by deceit."_  (Noel Coward )

_"In the councils of government, we must guard against the acquisition of unwarranted influence, whether sought or unsought, by the military-industrial complex. The potential for the disastrous rise of misplaced power exists and will persist."_  [President Dwight D. Eisenhower] 

_"If fascism comes to America it will be draped in a flag and carrying a cross."_  [Sinclair Lewis - 1935]

_"Those who are seen dancing are thought to be insane by those who cannot hear the music."_  (Friedrich Nietzsche)


----------



## AquaAthena

* Things done well and with a care, exempt themselves from fear. * William Shakespeare


----------



## Vikrant

Ropey said:


> The love you take is equal to the love you make - The Beatles



I disagree. I think:

Love you take = Love you make - Love you give


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Ropey

Vikrant said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The love you take is equal to the love you make - The Beatles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. I think:
> 
> Love you take = Love you make - Love you give
Click to expand...


The love I make is the love I give.  

So, what they're saying is what you give, you get.



I agree with that.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Gracie




----------



## AquaAthena

*"Everything that people say or do is ultimately rooted in the belief that those actions will lead them to happiness."*


----------



## AquaAthena

*"Always act upon a generous impulse. " *


----------



## Vikrant

AquaAthena said:


> *"Always act upon a generous impulse. " *



I am not so sure about that especially if your girlfriend is a gold digger.


----------



## Mertex

Vikrant said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Always act upon a generous impulse. " *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not so sure about that especially if your girlfriend is a gold digger.
Click to expand...



If your girlfriend is a gold digger, why would she still be your girlfriend?


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vikrant

Mertex said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Always act upon a generous impulse. " *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not so sure about that especially if your girlfriend is a gold digger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If your girlfriend is a gold digger, why would she still be your girlfriend?
Click to expand...


That is a good question. That takes my thought experiment to a whole new level.


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Esmeralda

"I feel that life is divided into the horrible and the miserable. That's the two categories. The horrible are like, I don't know, terminal cases, you know, and blind people, crippled. I don't know how they get through life. It's amazing to me. And the miserable is everyone else. So you should be thankful that you're miserable, because that's very lucky, to be miserable."
Alvie Singer in _Annie Hall_.


----------



## AquaAthena

_This quote defines a good, long marriage, in my opinion:_

*When true friends have shared the joys and sorrows of life, a deep tie grows between them that cannot be severed by outside forces. It is something broad and deep; a sense of shared destiny.*


----------



## April

There is great power in letting go, and there is great freedom in moving on. ~Author Unknown


----------



## AquaAthena

*"The time to be happy is now. The place to be happy is here."*


----------



## Ropey

A pretense to peace is no peace - Some Israeli


----------



## AquaAthena

*The true mystery of the world is the visible, not the invisible.*Oscar Wilde


----------



## April

Vision is the art of seeing things invisible. ~Jonathan Swift


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## AquaAthena

*"We do not attract that which we want; we attract that which we are. "*


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

"Fear not - believe only that we are indissoluble; that all adversaries are fragmented beneath us ... that we are gods unto the mere foot solders who would lay siege unto our fortification" ~

Cabbie.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

AquaAthena said:


> *"We do not attract that which we want; we attract that which we are. "*



"Put some clothes on girl ... I can't take it - DAMN!"

Cabbie.


----------



## AquaAthena

*The moments of happiness we enjoy take us by surprise. It is not that we seize them, but that they seize us.* Ashley Montagu


----------



## Vikrant

AquaAthena said:


> *The moments of happiness we enjoy take us by surprise. It is not that we seize them, but that they seize us.* Ashley Montagu



Very beautiful! Engaged my head.


----------



## Esmeralda

He who opens a school door, closes a prison.

 Victor Hugo


----------



## Esmeralda

Have courage for the great sorrows of life and patience for the small ones; and when you have laboriously accomplished your daily task, go to sleep in peace.

 Victor Hugo


----------



## Esmeralda

The most powerful symptom of love is a tenderness which becomes at times almost insupportable.

Victor Hugo


----------



## PixieStix

"It's better to love someone you can't have than to have someone you can't love." ~unknown~


----------



## Slag

It's kind of fun to do the impossible~Walt Disney


----------



## Vikrant

PixieStix said:


> "It's better to love someone you can't have than to have someone you can't love." ~unknown~



I wonder if this approach is better:

If you cannot be with someone you love, love the one you are with.


----------



## AquaAthena

*"Our happiness is determined more by our perception of what happens in life than by what actually happens."*


----------



## AquaAthena

*We have a system that increasingly taxes work and subsidizes non-work.* Milton Friedman


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## AquaAthena

*The aim of life is self-development. To realize ones nature perfectlythat is what each of us is here for.* Oscar Wilde


----------



## AquaAthena

*"One of these days is none of these days."*


----------



## AquaAthena

*Eagles don't chase flies.* -Mongolian proverb


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

"Moses parted the Red Sea, Oppenheimer split the atom, but "Bob" cut the crap." - Steve Antczak


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

"Real sex is Fats Domino. Bad sex is... Pat Boone." - Rev. Bleepo Abernathy


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

"Learn to be a Connoisseur of the Obvious." - Clevecclesians 6:14


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

"There'll be no smoking in the gas chamber." - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

"How'd it be if J.R. "Bob" Dobbs gave you a molten lead enema as 'part of the satire'?"

 - Rev. Dr. Onan Canobite to hostile debunker caller


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

Jesus, what the HELL keeps happening to all my beer???

Cabbie, cursing at fridge.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## AquaAthena

*The happiest people in the world are those who feel absolutely terrific about themselves, and this is the natural outgrowth of accepting total responsibility for every part of their life.*Brian Tracy


----------



## AquaAthena

*"The worst of betrayals is by those whom you trust most. Beware."* Unknown


----------



## Vikrant

AquaAthena said:


> *"The worst of betrayals is by those whom you trust most. Beware."* Unknown



Betrayal comes into scope only when you trust someone.


----------



## AquaAthena

*"The human heart is a mystery, none more so than our own."*


----------



## AquaAthena

*"To change our lives, we must first change our minds."*


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## AquaAthena

*"When writing the story of your life, don't let anyone else hold the pen."*


----------



## AquaAthena

* Perseverance and audacity generally win. * Dorothée Luzy


----------



## AquaAthena

*Confidentiality is a virtue of the loyal, as loyalty is the virtue of faithfulness. *----Edwin Louis Cole


----------



## AquaAthena

*"True success is measured by quality, not quantity."*


----------



## Esmeralda

Facts do not cease to exist because they are ignored.

 Aldous Huxley


----------



## Esmeralda

I wanted to change the world. But I have found that the only thing one can be sure of changing is oneself.

 Aldous Huxley


----------



## Esmeralda

To travel is to discover that everyone is wrong about other countries.

 Aldous Huxley


----------



## Meathead

Once a ding bat, always a ding bat.

Meathead


----------



## AquaAthena

*Happiness is the art of never holding in your mind the memory of any unpleasant thing that has passed.* Unknown


----------



## DriftingSand

Esmeralda said:


> To travel is to discover that everyone is wrong about other countries.
> 
> Aldous Huxley



I found that out just traveling from state to state.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Faith sees the invisible, believes the unbelievable, and receives the impossible.
-Corrie Ten Boom


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Is prayer your steering wheel or your spare tire?
-Corrie Ten Boom


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

If any man cannot be a Christian in the place he is in, he cannot be a Christian anywhere.
- Henry Ward Beecher


----------



## AquaAthena

*"It is not who you are that holds you back, it is who you think you are not"*


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## AquaAthena

*"Luck is the residue of design."  *


----------



## Lipush

"A person should have two pockets in his coat. One should contain the note: "I am but dust and ashes," In the second pocket he should keep the verse- "For my sake was the world created."- Talmud, Senhadrin 37a


----------



## Lipush




----------



## AquaAthena

*"When you are content to be simply yourself and don't compare or compete,
everybody will respect you."* Lao Tzu


----------



## Statistikhengst

Lipush said:


>




Keyn, keyn, keyn...


----------



## AquaAthena

*Strive not to be a success, but rather to be of value.* Albert Einstein


----------



## April

I posted this earlier in the thread, but, it just seems so appropriate to re-post it at this time...

"When you stretch the truth, watch out for the snapback." ~Bill Copeland


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Statistikhengst

"Only Kirk could go to Kronos and live to tell about it"

-Chancellor Martok, referring to past Klingon/UFP history, after the destruction of Kronos in the final Borg invasion, 2484.


----------



## AquaAthena

*Life isnt about getting and having, its about giving and being.* Kevin Kruse


----------



## Smilebong

Live as if you were to die tomorrow. Learn as if you were to live forever.

Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Ropey

^


----------



## boedicca

If you want to tell people the truth, make them laugh, otherwise they'll kill you.

- Oscar Wilde


----------



## AquaAthena

*The unhappy derive comfort from the misfortunes of others.*Aesop


----------



## April

One filled with joy preaches without preaching. ~Mother Teresa


----------



## AquaAthena

*Happiness is when what you think, what you say, and what you do are in harmony." *Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Ropey

There are them that knows, them that blows and them that blows them that knows.  - Some Jew


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Derideo_Te said:


> "Vae, puto deus fio"
> 
> - Vespasian's last words.
> 
> {"Alas, I think I am becoming a God"}



"I drank what?"

- Socrates' last words


----------



## Jroc

*"The cleanliness of theory is no match for the mess of reality."*.....unknown


----------



## Mertex

Why are some of you getting  weird figures on your quotes?


----------



## Mertex




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Old people shouldn't eat health foods. They need all the preservatives they can get. -Robert Orben


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Just remember, once you're over the hill you begin to pick up speed. - Charles Schultz


----------



## Vandalshandle

It is too bad that 90% of politicians give the other 90% a bad name.

Henry Kissinger.


----------



## Ropey

If you want to get out of a hole of your own making, first you must stop digging... and remember to fill it up so as not to fall in again.  - Some Jew


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Solutrean_Hypothesis

*"THE YEAR WAS 2081, and everybody was finally equal. 

They weren't only equal before God and the law. They were equal every which way. Nobody was smarter than anybody else. Nobody was better looking than anybody else. Nobody was stronger or quicker than anybody else. All this equality was due to the 211th, 212th, and 213th Amendments to the Constitution, and to the unceasing vigilance of agents of the United States Handicapper General."*

~ Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## April

Walking with a friend in the dark
is better than walking alone in the light.
~Helen Keller


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Self-disciplined begins with the mastery of your thoughts. If you don't control what you think, you can't control what you do. Simply, self-discipline enables you to think first and act afterward. -Napoleon Hill


----------



## April

Do not condemn the judgment of another because it differs from your own. You may both be wrong. ~Dandemis


----------



## April

When love is not madness, it is not love. ~Pedro Calderon de la Barca


----------



## Mertex

*Every lie is two lies — the lie we tell others and the lie we tell ourselves to justify it*. ~Robert Brault


----------



## April

Truth fears no questions. ~Unknown


----------



## Mertex




----------



## April

Madness is rare in individuals - but in groups, political parties, nations, and eras it's the rule.  ~Friedrich Nietzsche, _Beyond Good and Evil_, 1886


----------



## April

'Tis now the very witching time of night,
When churchyards yawn and hell itself breathes out
Contagion to this world.

~William Shakespeare


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda

“Imagination is more important than knowledge. For knowledge is limited to all we now know and understand, while imagination embraces the entire world, and all there ever will be to know and understand.” 
― Albert Einstein


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


>


Except for rap.


----------



## April

Society is an insane asylum run by the inmates. ~Erving Goffman


----------



## April

So often time it happens, we all live our life in chains, and we never even know we have the key. ~The Eagles, "Already Gone"


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Behind many acts that are thought ridiculous there lie wise and weighty motives. -Francois, Duc de la Rochefoucauld


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

A wise man will make more opportunities than he finds. -Sir Francis Bacon


----------



## Statistikhengst

Never look a gift denebian slime devil in the eyes, all 12 of them.

-Spock, at a dinner party after the signing of the Treaty of Khitomer, 2261


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Treeshepherd

"The reasonable man adapts himself to the world. Therefore all progress depends on the unreasonable man" -Shaw


----------



## April

For what I give, not what I take,
For battle, not for victory,
My prayer of thanks I make.
~Odell Shepard


----------



## Treeshepherd

All great change in America begins at the dinner table

Reagan


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Treeshepherd

"A storm is coming. I need to get outside." - John Muir


----------



## kflaux

Eat breakfast by yourself; share your lunch with a friend; give your dinner to an enemy

--Russian proverb


----------



## Treeshepherd

We may be partial, but Fate is not. 
Emerson


----------



## April

Ring out wild bells to the wild sky,
      The flying cloud, the frosty light:
      The year is dying in the night;
      Ring out, wild bells, and let him die.
Ring out the old, ring in the new,
      Ring, happy bells, across the snow:
      The year is going, let him go;
      Ring out the false, ring in the true.

~Alfred, Lord Tennyson

Ring out false pride in place and blood,
      The civic slander and the spite;
      Ring in the love of truth and right,
      Ring in the common love of good.
Ring out old shapes of foul disease;
      Ring out the narrowing lust of gold;
      Ring out the thousand wars of old,
      Ring in the thousand years of peace.

~Alfred, Lord Tennyson, _In Memoriam A.H.H._, 1833

*Happy New Year 2015*​


----------



## Treeshepherd

I love me some Tennyson...

"This fine old world of ours is but a child yet in the go-cart. Patience! Give it time to learn its limbs; there is a hand that guides. "


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Though all society is founded on intolerance, all improvement is founded on tolerance. -George Bernard Shaw, _Saint Joan_


----------



## Treeshepherd

Democracy is a form of religion. It is the worship of jackals by jackasses. -HL Mencken


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Compromise, if not the spice of life, is its solidity. It is what make nations great and marriages happy. -Phyllis McGinley


----------



## Treeshepherd

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Compromise, if not the spice of life, is its solidity. It is what make nations great and marriages happy. -Phyllis McGinley



I'm sensing a compromise theme, Quickhitter. 

"Ideology knows the answer before the question has been asked.

Principles are something different: a set of values that have to be adapted to circumstances but not compromised away."
- George Packer


----------



## April

Spring, summer, and fall fill us with hope; winter alone reminds us of the human condition. 
~Mignon McLaughlin


----------



## Cassy Mo

_No one can make you feel inferior without your consent._
__Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## April

Selfishness is not living as one wishes to live, it is asking others to live as one wishes to live. ~Oscar Wilde


----------



## April

Character is much easier kept than recovered. ~Thomas Paine


----------



## asaratis

I've learned.... That life is like a roll of toilet paper. The closer it gets to the end, the faster it goes.
--Andy Rooney


----------



## Cassy Mo

“When I was a boy of 14, my father was so ignorant I could hardly stand to have the old man around. But when I got to be 21, I was astonished at how much the old man had learned in seven years.” __Mark Twain


----------



## mayrj

I love the Japanese quotes in here


----------



## Cassy Mo

“_If you cut people off from what nourishes them spiritually, something in them dies_.” _Jacqueline Kennedy Onassis


----------



## Cassy Mo

_“Never kick a fresh turd on a hot day.” _

__Harry S. Truman


----------



## April

What you don't see with your eyes, don't witness with your mouth. ~Jewish Proverb


----------



## Wyld Kard

No one is destined for greatness, and no one is destined to fail.

We are all just equal matter, who must decide our own scale.  -Thorin


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Cassy Mo

“If you gave someone your heart and they died, did they take it with them? Did you spend the rest of forever with a hole inside you that couldn't be filled?” 

__Jodi Picoult, "_Nineteen Minutes_"


----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## April

Self is the only prison that can ever bind the soul. ~Henry Van Dyke, _The Prison and the Angel_


----------



## April

Just throw away all thoughts of imaginary things, and stand firm in that which you are. ~Kabir


----------



## Gracie

Throughout life, our worst weaknesses and meannesses are usually committed for the sake of the people we most despise.
Charles Dickens


----------



## Gracie

For who can wonder that man should feel a vague belief in tales of disembodied spirits wandering through those places which they once dearly affected, when he himself, scarcely less separated from his old world than they, is for ever lingering upon past emotions and bygone times, and hovering, the ghost of his former self, about the places and people that warmed his heart of old?
Charles Dickens


----------



## Esmeralda

*“Knowledge comes by eyes always open and working hands; and there is no knowledge that is not power.”*

Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Esmeralda

*“In a time of turbulence and change, it is more true than ever that knowledge is power.” * 

JFK


----------



## Esmeralda

*“Information is not knowledge.”*

Albert Einstein


----------



## Esmeralda

*“Whoever undertakes to set himself up as a judge of Truth and Knowledge is shipwrecked by the laughter of the gods.”*

Albert Einstein


----------



## Treeshepherd

That which today calls itself science gives us more and more information, an indigestible glut of information, and less and less understanding. Edward Abbey


----------



## Treeshepherd

Colleges hate geniuses, just as convents hate saints.

-Emerson


----------



## Gracie

@maria_parmy

You can fool all the people some of the time, and some of the people all the time, but you cannot fool all the people all the time.

Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Esmeralda

In dwelling, live close to the ground. In thinking, keep to the simple. In conflict, be fair and generous. In governing, don't try to control. In work, do what you enjoy. In family life, be completely present.

 Lao Tzu


----------



## Esmeralda

Conflict is drama, and how people deal with conflict shows you the kind of people they are.

 Stephen Moyer


----------



## Sarah G

“You can't lead me down that road.”  ― Taylor Swift


----------



## Sarah G

“Suddenly I see (Suddenly I see)
This is what I wanna be
Suddenly I see (Suddenly I see)
Why the hell it means so much to me.” 
― K.T. Tunstall


----------



## Cassy Mo

_“The man who does not read has no advantage over the man who cannot read.”____Mark Twain


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Cassy Mo

“When you are courting a nice girl an hour seems like a second. When you sit on a red-hot cinder a second seems like an hour. That's relativity.” 
― Albert Einstein


----------



## Cassy Mo

“If a cluttered desk is a sign of a cluttered mind, of what, then, is an empty desk a sign?” 
― Albert Einstein


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Cassy Mo

“Whatever the cost of our libraries, the price is cheap compared to that of an ignorant nation.” 
― Walter Cronkite


----------



## Esmeralda

“Whoever debases others is debasing himself.”
― James Baldwin, _ The Fire Next Time _


----------



## Esmeralda

I object to violence because when it appears to do good, the good is only temporary; the evil it does is permanent.

 Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Cassy Mo

“Listen to the mustn'ts, child. Listen to the don'ts. Listen to the shouldn'ts, the impossibles, the won'ts. Listen to the never haves, then listen close to me... Anything can happen, child. Anything can be.” 
― Shel Silverstein


----------



## Cassy Mo

“All of humanity's problems stem from man's inability to sit quietly in a room alone.” 
― _Blaise Pascal_


----------



## Cassy Mo

“Only in the darkness can you see the stars.” 
― Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## Cassy Mo

* “Do not spoil what you have by desiring what you have not; remember that what you now have was once among the things you only hoped for." __Epicurus*


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Gracie

This one is so very true, cuz you never know just what is needed to be heard...regardless of whom it comes from.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Cassy Mo

You may be only one person in the world, but you may also be the world to one person.

__author unknown


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Cassy Mo

“Libraries will get you through times of no money better than money will get you through times of no libraries.” 
― Anne Herbert


----------



## Mertex

It turns out that advancing equal opportunity and economic empowerment is both morally right and good economics, because discrimination, poverty and ignorance restrict growth, while investments in education, infrastructure and scientific and technological research increase it, creating more good jobs and new wealth for all of us.
William J. Clinton


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Cassy Mo

“Have you ever noticed how ‘What the hell’ is always the right decision to make?” 
― Terry Johnson,  _Insignificance _


----------



## April

For USMB...


“But I don’t want to go among mad people," Alice remarked.
"Oh, you can’t help that," said the Cat: "we’re all mad here. I’m mad. You’re mad."
"How do you know I’m mad?" said Alice.
"You must be," said the Cat, "or you wouldn't have come here.” 
_
~_Lewis Carroll_, Alice in Wonderland 

_


----------



## featherlite




----------



## featherlite




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Treeshepherd

“In wine there is wisdom, in beer there is Freedom, in water there is bacteria.”- Ben Franklin


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## April




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Derideo_Te

Mertex said:


>



Does the grass feel the same way?


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mertex

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the grass feel the same way?
Click to expand...


The grass loves to smell  my feet.......


----------



## Derideo_Te

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the grass feel the same way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The grass loves to smell  my feet.......
Click to expand...


So you have kinky grass?


----------



## Mertex

That's not the way my grandmother used to quote this..........


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Aktas

United States of America


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

“Because one believes in oneself, one doesn't try to convince others. Because one is content with oneself, one doesn't need others' approval. Because one accepts oneself, the whole world accepts him or her.”

― Lao Tzu


----------



## Esmeralda

“You will always define events in a manner which will validate your agreement with reality.”

― Steve Maraboli, Life, the Truth, and Being Free


----------



## Esmeralda

“Loving people live in a loving world. Hostile people live in a hostile world. Same world.”  ― Wayne W. Dyer


----------



## Esmeralda

“Often it isn't the mountains ahead that wear you out, it's the little pebble in your shoe.” ― Muhammad Ali


----------



## Esmeralda

“In this treacherous world

Nothing is the truth nor a lie.

Everything depends on the color

Of the crystal through which one sees it”

― Pedro Calderón de la Barca


----------



## Bill Angel

“There is no such thing as a great talent without great willpower.” ― Honoré de Balzac.
Statue of Balzac is by Rodin and is at the Baltimore Museum of Art


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Throw your dreams into space like a kite, and you do not know what it will bring back, a new life, a new friend, a new love, a new country.

 Anais Nin


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## featherlite




----------



## Esmeralda

The human soul is like a bird that is born in a cage. Nothing can deprive it of its natural longings, or obliterate the mysterious remembrance of its heritage.
~Epes Sargent


----------



## Esmeralda

Ah! wretched and too solitary he who loves not his own company!  ~ Cowley


----------



## Esmeralda

The language of truth is simple. ~ Euripides


----------



## Esmeralda

Woman, once made, equal to man, becometh his superior. ~ Socrates.


----------



## Esmeralda

As I approach a second childhood, I endeavor to enter into the pleasures of it. ~ Lady Montagu


----------



## Esmeralda

In men desire begets love, and in women love begets desire. ~ Swift.


----------



## featherlite




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## percysunshine

.
“What sunshine is to flowers, smiles are to humanity. These are but trifles, to be sure; but scattered along life's pathway, the good they do is inconceivable.” 
― Joseph Addison

.


----------



## Esmeralda

"Learning without thought is labor lost." ~ Confucius


----------



## Esmeralda

“By being everything to everyone you're nothing to anyone” ~ Stephen Herfst


----------



## Esmeralda

"Bad food is made without pride, by cooks who have no pride, and no love. Bad food is made by chefs who are indifferent, or who are trying to be everything to everybody, who are trying to please everyone... Bad food is fake food... food that shows fear and lack of confidence in people's ability to discern or to make decisions about their lives." ~ Anthony Bourdain


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## skye




----------



## Liffy

this sums it up nicely


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## April

Men talk of killing time, while time quietly kills them. ~Dion Boucicault


----------



## April

He who rejects change is the architect of decay. The only human institution which rejects progress is the cemetery.
 ~Harold Wilson


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## April

_"Sin has many tools, but a lie is the handle which fits them all."_
~Oliver Wendell Holmes


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## boedicca

_“Annual income twenty pounds, annual expenditure nineteen nineteen six, result happiness._

_Annual income twenty pounds, annual expenditure twenty pounds ought and six, result misery.”_

– *Wilkins Micawber* (_David Copperfield_, by Charles Dickens)


----------



## Bonzi

boedicca said:


> _“Annual income twenty pounds, annual expenditure nineteen nineteen six, result happiness._
> 
> _Annual income twenty pounds, annual expenditure twenty pounds ought and six, result misery.”_
> 
> – *Wilkins Micawber* (_David Copperfield_, by Charles Dickens)


 
If you rely on $ for happiness....


----------



## boedicca

Bonzi said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> _“Annual income twenty pounds, annual expenditure nineteen nineteen six, result happiness._
> 
> _Annual income twenty pounds, annual expenditure twenty pounds ought and six, result misery.”_
> 
> – *Wilkins Micawber* (_David Copperfield_, by Charles Dickens)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you rely on $ for happiness....
Click to expand...



$$ are danged useful, bub.

One must first have a great deal of money in order to afford the luxury of looking down on it.


----------



## Bonzi

boedicca said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> _“Annual income twenty pounds, annual expenditure nineteen nineteen six, result happiness._
> 
> _Annual income twenty pounds, annual expenditure twenty pounds ought and six, result misery.”_
> 
> – *Wilkins Micawber* (_David Copperfield_, by Charles Dickens)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you rely on $ for happiness....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> $$ are danged useful, bub.
> 
> One must first have a great deal of money in order to afford the luxury of looking down on it.
Click to expand...

 
I don't have much
But what I have, I manage properly.

I find not being a slave to the $ is more freeing than having the $.............


----------



## boedicca

Bonzi said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> _“Annual income twenty pounds, annual expenditure nineteen nineteen six, result happiness._
> 
> _Annual income twenty pounds, annual expenditure twenty pounds ought and six, result misery.”_
> 
> – *Wilkins Micawber* (_David Copperfield_, by Charles Dickens)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you rely on $ for happiness....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> $$ are danged useful, bub.
> 
> One must first have a great deal of money in order to afford the luxury of looking down on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have much
> But what I have, I manage properly.
> 
> I find not being a slave to the $ is more freeing than having the $.............
Click to expand...



Thank you for completely missing the point. Here, I'll try to simplify it:

Living WITHIN one's means enhances one's happiness.


----------



## Bonzi

boedicca said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> _“Annual income twenty pounds, annual expenditure nineteen nineteen six, result happiness._
> 
> _Annual income twenty pounds, annual expenditure twenty pounds ought and six, result misery.”_
> 
> – *Wilkins Micawber* (_David Copperfield_, by Charles Dickens)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you rely on $ for happiness....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> $$ are danged useful, bub.
> 
> One must first have a great deal of money in order to afford the luxury of looking down on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have much
> But what I have, I manage properly.
> 
> I find not being a slave to the $ is more freeing than having the $.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for completely missing the point. Here, I'll try to simplify it:
> 
> Living WITHIN one's means enhances one's happiness.
Click to expand...

 
Okay, I can agree with that...


----------



## Mertex

I do like broccoli, though.......


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

*"I'm tired of being a loser.  But I'm too tired to change"* 
~ Anonymous


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## featherlite




----------



## Genevieve

Againsheila said:


> We cannot solve our problems with the same thinking we used when we created them.
> Albert Einstein
> Read more at Albert Einstein Quotes - BrainyQuote


HERE IS MY QUOTE FOR THE DAY:
Rick Perry, 6 August 2015

“And the idea that this negotiation – I will tell you one thing, *I would whole lot rather have Carly Fiorina over there doing our negotiation than John Kerry,” he said. “Maybe we would have gotten a deal where we didn’t give everything away.”*


----------



## Mertex

HERE IS MY QUOTE FOR THE DAY:
Rick Perry, 9 Nov 2011

"Oops"


----------



## Mertex




----------



## April




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## April

"I was born to find goblins in their caves / And chase moonlight / To see shadows and seek hidden rivers / To hear the rain fall on dry leaves / And chat a bit with death across foggy nights/ I was born to watch owls in dark forests/ And hear coyotes cry/ To feel trees tremble and the grass sleep/ To taste cold air and smell the damp earth/ And watch ghostly shapes disappear across foggy nights."

~ J.Kavanaugh


----------



## Bonzi

So close no matter how far
Couldn't be much more from the heart
Forever trusting who we are
And nothing else matters
Never opened myself this way
Life is ours, we live it our way
All these words I don't just say
And nothing else matters

_*(Nothing Else Matters ~ Metallica)*_


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

You can fool all the people some of the time, and some of the people all the time, but you cannot fool all the people all the time.

- Abraham Lincoln


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

You can fuel some of the people all of the time. you can fuel all of the people some of the time but you can't fuel all the people all the time....Saudi Arabia


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Freiheit

Democracy is a pathetic belief in the collective wisdom of individual ignorance.
H. L. Mencken


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Bonzi

*1 John 2:15*

*"Do not love the world or the things in the world. If anyone loves the world, the love of the Father is not in him."*


----------



## Esmeralda

Be not afraid of going slowly, be afraid only of standing still.

Chinese proverb


----------



## Esmeralda

In teaching others we teach ourselves.

Proverb


----------



## Esmeralda

Beautiful young people are accidents of nature, but beautiful old people are works of art.
Eleanor Roosevelt
_US diplomat & reformer (1884 - 1962)_


----------



## Esmeralda

There is no excellent beauty that hath not some strangeness in the proportion.
Sir Francis Bacon, _"Of Beauty"_
_English author, courtier, & philosopher (1561 - 1626_


----------



## Esmeralda

The public will believe anything, so long as it is not founded on truth.
Edith Sitwell
_English biographer, critic, novelist, & poet (1887 - 1964)_


----------



## Esmeralda

They were so strong in their beliefs that there came a time when it hardly mattered what exactly those beliefs were; they all fused into a single stubbornness.
Louise Erdrich


----------



## Esmeralda

Those who can make you believe absurdities can make you commit atrocities.
Voltaire


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## April

Wildcard said:


>


----------



## April




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## April




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Asclepias




----------



## April

“Compassion hurts. When you feel connected to everything, you also feel responsible for everything. And you cannot turn away. Your destiny is bound with the destinies of others. You must either learn to carry the Universe or be crushed by it. You must grow strong enough to love the world, yet empty enough to sit down at the same table with its worst horrors.”   ~ Andrews Boyd


----------



## Esmeralda

I am determined to be cheerful and happy in whatever situation I may find myself. For I have learned that the greater part of our misery or unhappiness is determined not by our circumstance but by our disposition.

 ~Martha Washington


----------



## Esmeralda

The world is a book, and those who do not travel read only a page.

 ~Saint Augustine


----------



## Esmeralda

Lord, make me an instrument of Your peace!
Where there is hatred let me sow love;
Where there is injury, pardon;
Where there is doubt, faith;
Where there is despair, hope;
Where there is darkness, light;
Where there is sadness, joy.
*~Saint Francis of Assisi*


----------



## Esmeralda

It is not wealth one asks for, but just enough to preserve one's dignity, to work unhampered, to be generous, frank and independent.
*W. Somerset Maugham*, _'Of Human Bondage', 1915_
_English dramatist & novelist (1874 - 1965)_


----------



## Esmeralda

I love being married. It's so great to find that one special person you want to annoy for the rest of your life.
*Rita Rudner*


----------



## Esmeralda

The main things which seem to me important on their own account, and not merely as means to other things, are knowledge, art, instinctive happiness, and relations of friendship or affection.
*Bertrand Russell*
_British author, mathematician, & philosopher (1872 - 1970)_


----------



## Esmeralda

Health nuts are going to feel stupid someday, lying in hospitals dying of nothing.
*Redd Foxx*
_US comedian (1922 - 1991)_


----------



## Asclepias

One of my favorite quotes ever.


----------



## Asclepias

I need to be more diligent about staying true to this one.


----------



## featherlite

Gag me with a spoon    ....any random valley girl 1980s


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Asclepias

Another great quote someone told me long ago that got me thinking correctly.


----------



## Esmeralda

Bonzi said:


>


Some boundaries are good.

*MENDING WALL*
*Robert Frost*

Something there is that doesn't love a wall, 
That sends the frozen-ground-swell under it, 
And spills the upper boulders in the sun, 
And makes gaps even two can pass abreast. 
The work of hunters is another thing: 
I have come after them and made repair 
Where they have left not one stone on a stone, 
But they would have the rabbit out of hiding, 
To please the yelping dogs. The gaps I mean, 
No one has seen them made or heard them made, 
But at spring mending-time we find them there. 
I let my neighbor know beyond the hill; 
And on a day we meet to walk the line 
And set the wall between us once again. 
We keep the wall between us as we go. 
To each the boulders that have fallen to each. 
And some are loaves and some so nearly balls 
We have to use a spell to make them balance: 
'Stay where you are until our backs are turned!' 
We wear our fingers rough with handling them. 
Oh, just another kind of out-door game, 
One on a side. It comes to little more: 
There where it is we do not need the wall: 
He is all pine and I am apple orchard. 
My apple trees will never get across 
And eat the cones under his pines, I tell him. 
He only says, 'Good fences make good neighbors'. 
Spring is the mischief in me, and I wonder 
If I could put a notion in his head: 
'Why do they make good neighbors? Isn't it 
Where there are cows? 
But here there are no cows. 
Before I built a wall I'd ask to know 
What I was walling in or walling out, 
And to whom I was like to give offence. 
Something there is that doesn't love a wall, 
That wants it down.' I could say 'Elves' to him, 
But it's not elves exactly, and I'd rather 
He said it for himself. I see him there 
Bringing a stone grasped firmly by the top 
In each hand, like an old-stone savage armed. 
He moves in darkness as it seems to me~ 
Not of woods only and the shade of trees. 
He will not go behind his father's saying, 
And he likes having thought of it so well 
He says again, "Good fences make good neighbors."


----------



## Bonzi

Be assured that a walk through the ocean of most souls
Would scarcely get your feet wet.
Fall not in love therefore. It will stick to your face.


----------



## Esmeralda

I don't believe that if you do good, good things will happen. Everything is completely accidental and random. Sometimes bad things happen to very good people and sometimes good things happen to bad people. But at least if you try to do good things, then you're spending your time doing something worthwhile.   ~Helen Mirren


----------



## Asclepias




----------



## April




----------



## Damaged Eagle

"Frontiers of any type, physical or mental, are but a challenge to our breed. Nothing can stop the questing of men, not even Man. If we will it, not only the wonders of space, but  the very stars are ours!"
Andre Norton





The Queen of Science Fiction
17 February 1914 - 17 March 2005

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Asclepias




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## iamwhatiseem

Be yourself, not what you think someone else thinks you should be


----------



## Bonzi

iamwhatiseem said:


> Be yourself, not what you think someone else thinks you should be


 
I think I should be rich... and it just fall in my lap (... waiting... )


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bonzi said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be yourself, not what you think someone else thinks you should be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I should be rich... and it just fall in my lap (... waiting... )
Click to expand...


Set goals you can achieve.


----------



## Asclepias

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be yourself, not what you think someone else thinks you should be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I should be rich... and it just fall in my lap (... waiting... )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Set goals you can achieve.
Click to expand...

All things are possible to those that believe in themselves.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be yourself, not what you think someone else thinks you should be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I should be rich... and it just fall in my lap (... waiting... )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Set goals you can achieve.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All things are possible to those that believe in themselves.
Click to expand...


“Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity.”


----------



## Bonzi

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be yourself, not what you think someone else thinks you should be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I should be rich... and it just fall in my lap (... waiting... )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Set goals you can achieve.
Click to expand...

 
I think I should be a lazy alcoholic and people should support me but leave me alone.... so far, no takers.....


----------



## Bonzi

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be yourself, not what you think someone else thinks you should be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I should be rich... and it just fall in my lap (... waiting... )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Set goals you can achieve.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All things are possible to those that believe in themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity.”
Click to expand...

 
Honestly, I have no idea what you are saying and I really don't care to know <grin!>


----------



## Bonzi

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be yourself, not what you think someone else thinks you should be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I should be rich... and it just fall in my lap (... waiting... )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Set goals you can achieve.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All things are possible to those that believe in themselves.
Click to expand...

 
I believe in myself.  No one else does though.


----------



## Bonzi

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be yourself, not what you think someone else thinks you should be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I should be rich... and it just fall in my lap (... waiting... )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Set goals you can achieve.
Click to expand...

 
I went grocery shopping today. 1 down....


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bonzi said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be yourself, not what you think someone else thinks you should be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I should be rich... and it just fall in my lap (... waiting... )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Set goals you can achieve.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All things are possible to those that believe in themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, I have no idea what you are saying and I really don't care to know <grin!>
Click to expand...


Bonzi that wasn't for you...I was playing tit for tat with Asclepias


----------



## Bonzi

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I should be rich... and it just fall in my lap (... waiting... )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set goals you can achieve.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All things are possible to those that believe in themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, I have no idea what you are saying and I really don't care to know <grin!>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bonzi that wasn't for you...I was playing tit for tat with Asclepias
Click to expand...

 
Oh I know it wasn't for me but I was trying to be funny/ironic in my response.... guess I missed my mark


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Asclepias

Bonzi said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be yourself, not what you think someone else thinks you should be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I should be rich... and it just fall in my lap (... waiting... )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Set goals you can achieve.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All things are possible to those that believe in themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe in myself.  No one else does though.
Click to expand...

I believe in you.


----------



## Asclepias




----------



## Asclepias




----------



## April




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Asclepias




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Esmeralda

Chinese Proverb


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## April

"You are a living, breathing impossibility. Both fire and water course through your veins." {Raphael to Heidi, written by Star E. Daniels}


----------



## April

"The moment you start watching the thinker, a higher level of consciousness becomes activated. You then begin to realize that there is a vast realm of intelligence beyond thought, that thought is only a tiny aspect of that intelligence. You also realize that all the things that truly matter - beauty, love, creativity, joy, inner peace - arise from beyond the mind. You begin to awaken." 
~Eckhart Tolle


----------



## Asclepias




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Asclepias




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Well, knowledge is a fine thing, and mother Eve thought so; but she smarted so severely for hers, that most of her daughters have been afraid of it since. -Abigail Adams


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

The way to Heaven out of all places is of like length and distance. -Thomas More 

From _Utopia._


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Bill Angel




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Unlike grownups, children have little need to deceive themselves. -Johann 
Wolfgang von Goethe


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Bill Angel




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Women's virtue is man's greatest invention. -Cornelia Otis Skinner


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Bill Angel




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

To one who has faith, no explanation is necessary. To one without faith, no explanation is possible. -Saint Thomas Aquinas


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Poverty sits by the cradle of all our great men and rocks all of them to manhood. -Heinrich Heine


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Perfect courage means doing unwitnessed what we would be capable of with the world looking on. - Francois, Duc de La Rochefoucauld 
_
Maxims, 1678_


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

What grace is to the body, good sense is to the mind.

_Maxim 67_


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

I don't want to achieve immortality through my work... I want to achieve it through not dying. -Woody Allen

_Woody Allen and his Comedy_ by Eric Lax


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Bill Angel

"Some people misunderstand evil and believe it will relent, and because their misplaced hope inspires dark hearts to dream darker dreams, they are the fathers and mothers of all wars. Evil does not relent; it must be defeated. And even when defeated, uprooted, and purified by fire, evil leaves behind a seed that will one day germinate and, in blooming, again be misunderstood."
DEAN KOONTZ, _Odd Apocalypse_


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Asclepias




----------



## Bill Angel




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

Bill Angel said:


> View attachment 60999


 
I have no problem throwing them, I just don't want any thrown back so I guess it has me 1/2 way !


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## April




----------



## Bill Angel

“Fear is the engine that drives the human animal. Humanity sees the world as a place of uncountable threats, and so the world becomes what humanity imagines it to be. They not only live in fear but use fear to control one another. Fearmongering is their true religion.” ― Dean Koontz, 77 Shadow Street


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Mertex




----------



## baileyn45

Reality is merely an illusion, albeit a very persistent one.
 A Einstein


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Asclepias




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Soheil

"It's likely that something unlikely will happen."
- Aristotle


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Asclepias




----------



## Asclepias




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Self-respect--the secure feeling that no one, as yet, is suspicious. -H. L. Mencken


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Sex is the most fun you can have without smiling. -Louise Ciccone


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

And, lo! in the dark east, expanded high, the rainbow brightens to the setting Sun. -James Beattie


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Againsheila

Wow, I started this thread nearly 3 years ago, and it's still here.  I'm impressed.


----------



## Asclepias

Againsheila said:


> Wow, I started this thread nearly 3 years ago, and it's still here.  I'm impressed.


Good thread.


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## skye




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## skye




----------



## Alex.




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

This one below...is ME ME ME!!!


----------



## Gracie

Below, no words needed:


----------



## Gracie

No words needed on this one either. Smart kid.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

The one below....been there, done that recently.  I found out real fast who my real friends were.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Esmeralda

Gracie said:


>


It's not a lie; it's just a pleasantry.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Gracie

*This WILL make you think!



The Egg*

By: Andy Weir


You were on your way home when you died.

It was a car accident. Nothing particularly remarkable, but fatal nonetheless. You left behind a wife and two children. It was a painless death. The EMTs tried their best to save you, but to no avail. Your body was so utterly shattered you were better off, trust me.

And that’s when you met me.

“What… what happened?” You asked. “Where am I?”

“You died,” I said, matter-of-factly. No point in mincing words.

“There was a… a truck and it was skidding…”

“Yup,” I said.

“I… I died?”

“Yup. But don’t feel bad about it. Everyone dies,” I said.

You looked around. There was nothingness. Just you and me. “What is this place?” You asked. “Is this the afterlife?”

“More or less,” I said.

“Are you god?” You asked.

“Yup,” I replied. “I’m God.”

“My kids… my wife,” you said.

“What about them?”

“Will they be all right?”

“That’s what I like to see,” I said. “You just died and your main concern is for your family. That’s good stuff right there.”

You looked at me with fascination. To you, I didn’t look like God. I just looked like some man. Or possibly a woman. Some vague authority figure, maybe. More of a grammar school teacher than the almighty.

“Don’t worry,” I said. “They’ll be fine. Your kids will remember you as perfect in every way. They didn’t have time to grow contempt for you. Your wife will cry on the outside, but will be secretly relieved. To be fair, your marriage was falling apart. If it’s any consolation, she’ll feel very guilty for feeling relieved.”

“Oh,” you said. “So what happens now? Do I go to heaven or hell or something?”

“Neither,” I said. “You’ll be reincarnated.”

“Ah,” you said. “So the Hindus were right,”

“All religions are right in their own way,” I said. “Walk with me.”

You followed along as we strode through the void. “Where are we going?”

“Nowhere in particular,” I said. “It’s just nice to walk while we talk.”

“So what’s the point, then?” You asked. “When I get reborn, I’ll just be a blank slate, right? A baby. So all my experiences and everything I did in this life won’t matter.”

“Not so!” I said. “You have within you all the knowledge and experiences of all your past lives. You just don’t remember them right now.”

I stopped walking and took you by the shoulders. “Your soul is more magnificent, beautiful, and gigantic than you can possibly imagine. A human mind can only contain a tiny fraction of what you are. It’s like sticking your finger in a glass of water to see if it’s hot or cold. You put a tiny part of yourself into the vessel, and when you bring it back out, you’ve gained all the experiences it had.

“You’ve been in a human for the last 48 years, so you haven’t stretched out yet and felt the rest of your immense consciousness. If we hung out here for long enough, you’d start remembering everything. But there’s no point to doing that between each life.”

“How many times have I been reincarnated, then?”

“Oh lots. Lots and lots. An in to lots of different lives.” I said. “This time around, you’ll be a Chinese peasant girl in 540 AD.”

“Wait, what?” You stammered. “You’re sending me back in time?”

“Well, I guess technically. Time, as you know it, only exists in your universe. Things are different where I come from.”

“Where you come from?” You said.

“Oh sure,” I explained “I come from somewhere. Somewhere else. And there are others like me. I know you’ll want to know what it’s like there, but honestly you wouldn’t understand.”

“Oh,” you said, a little let down. “But wait. If I get reincarnated to other places in time, I could have interacted with myself at some point.”

“Sure. Happens all the time. And with both lives only aware of their own lifespan you don’t even know it’s happening.”

“So what’s the point of it all?”

“Seriously?” I asked. “Seriously? You’re asking me for the meaning of life? Isn’t that a little stereotypical?”

“Well it’s a reasonable question,” you persisted.

I looked you in the eye. “The meaning of life, the reason I made this whole universe, is for you to mature.”

“You mean mankind? You want us to mature?”

“No, just you. I made this whole universe for you. With each new life you grow and mature and become a larger and greater intellect.”

“Just me? What about everyone else?”

“There is no one else,” I said. “In this universe, there’s just you and me.”

You stared blankly at me. “But all the people on earth…”

“All you. Different incarnations of you.”

“Wait. I’m _everyone_!?”

“Now you’re getting it,” I said, with a congratulatory slap on the back.

“I’m every human being who ever lived?”

“Or who will ever live, yes.”

“I’m Abraham Lincoln?”

“And you’re John Wilkes Booth, too,” I added.

“I’m Hitler?” You said, appalled.

“And you’re the millions he killed.”

“I’m Jesus?”

“And you’re everyone who followed him.”

You fell silent.

“Every time you victimized someone,” I said, “you were victimizing yourself. Every act of kindness you’ve done, you’ve done to yourself. Every happy and sad moment ever experienced by any human was, or will be, experienced by you.”

You thought for a long time.

“Why?” You asked me. “Why do all this?”

“Because someday, you will become like me. Because that’s what you are. You’re one of my kind. You’re my child.”

“Whoa,” you said, incredulous. “You mean I’m a god?”

“No. Not yet. You’re a fetus. You’re still growing. Once you’ve lived every human life throughout all time, you will have grown enough to be born.”

“So the whole universe,” you said, “it’s just…”

“An egg.” I answered. “Now it’s time for you to move on to your next life.”

And I sent you on your way.


----------



## Gracie

He who fights with monsters might take care lest he thereby become a monster. And if you gaze for long into an abyss, the abyss gazes also into you.
— Nietzsche


----------



## IsaacNewton

“People shouldn't have to earn kindness. They should have to earn cruelty.” 
-   Maggie Stiefvater  -


----------



## skye




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Asclepias




----------



## Asclepias




----------



## Asclepias




----------



## IsaacNewton

"We have also arranged things so that almost no one understands science and technology. This is a prescription for disaster. We might get away with it for a while, but sooner or later this combustible mixture of ignorance and power is going to blow up in our faces." - Carl Sagan -


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## skye




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Asclepias




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Gracie

Never tell the chef his/her food probably sucks BEFORE it reaches your table.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## IsaacNewton

Gracie said:


>




The first 30 minutes of Saving Private Ryan pretty much said it all about the old vets with their hats didn't it? 

I go every few years to tour the US aircraft carrier Hornet in Alameda near San Francisco. A couple times there was a docent there named Ralph who was a tail gunner in an SBD (US dive bomber) who participated in The Battle of Midway. Part of his left index finger was shot off in the battle and was missing. It's easy to forget these guys were maybe 18 or 19 when they fought that war. And yes, baddasses doesn't begin to describe it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Irony - the most far-reaching decisions one makes in their lives, that has the most long term effects - comes at a time they are the least capable of making them.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Asclepias




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Gracie

I don't hold grudges. That's stupid. But I do remember facts~Unknown


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Bonzi

*... and watching lovers part ...
... I see you smiling ...
... what glass splinters lie so deep in your mind?*

(Duran Duran - The Chauffeur)


----------



## Asclepias




----------



## skye




----------



## Chuz Life




----------



## Daniyel

"The art of a fool is talking, the art of a wise is listening" (unknown source)


----------



## Asclepias




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Daniyel

Brilliant insight for whenever you feel down by expectations and desperate by inadequate situations, the real beauty of this insight is that its true to every single person on earth;

"*Life ain't about how fast you go, but how far you get.*"  (Unknown source)


----------



## skye




----------



## Kat




----------



## Esmeralda

"_You have to dream before your dreams can come true."_ -- A. P. J. Abdul Kalam


----------



## Esmeralda

“What a sad era when it is easier to smash an atom than a prejudice.”
― Albert Einstein


----------



## Esmeralda

“Someone has said that it requires less mental effort to condemn than to think.”
― Emma Goldman


----------



## Esmeralda

“I hate organized religion. I hate that people use it to justify their crappy, bigoted beliefs.”
― Hannah Harrington, Saving June


----------



## Esmeralda

“To become a true global citizen, one must abandon all notions of 'otherness' and instead embrace 'togetherness'.” 
― Suzy Kassem, Rise Up and Salute the Sun: The Writings of Suzy Kassem


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Daniyel

'*It takes only one match to burn the entire forest*' (unknown)


----------



## Esmeralda

IsaacNewton said:


>


Great picture.


----------



## Esmeralda

Wildcard said:


>


"When I'm good, I'm very good, but when I'm bad, I'm better. ” Mae West


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

*If You Forget Me *

I want you to know
one thing. 

You know how this is: 
if I look 
at the crystal moon, at the red branch 
of the slow autumn at my window, 
if I touch 
near the fire 
the impalpable ash 
or the wrinkled body of the log, 
everything carries me to you, 
as if everything that exists, 
aromas, light, metals, 
were little boats 
that sail 
toward those isles of yours that wait for me. 

Well, now, 
if little by little you stop loving me 
I shall stop loving you little by little. 

If suddenly 
you forget me 
do not look for me, 
for I shall already have forgotten you. 

If you think it long and mad, 
the wind of banners 
that passes through my life, 
and you decide 
to leave me at the shore 
of the heart where I have roots, 
remember 
that on that day, 
at that hour, 
I shall lift my arms 
and my roots will set off 
to seek another land. 

But 
if each day, 
each hour, 
you feel that you are destined for me 
with implacable sweetness, 
if each day a flower 
climbs up to your lips to seek me, 
ah my love, ah my own, 
in me all that fire is repeated, 
in me nothing is extinguished or forgotten, 
my love feeds on your love, beloved, 
and as long as you live it will be in your arms 
without leaving mine. 

-Pablo Neruda


----------



## Asclepias




----------



## Daniyel

'_*For want of a nail the shoe was lost,*_
*for want of a shoe the horse was lost;
and for want of a horse the rider was lost;
being overtaken and slain by the enemy,*
_*
all for want of care about a horse-shoe nail*.'_
-Benjamin Franklin


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Votto

Againsheila said:


> We cannot solve our problems with the same thinking we used when we created them.
> Albert Einstein
> Read more at Albert Einstein Quotes - BrainyQuote



"Hope and Change, stay the course"

-Hillary Clinton


----------



## Daniyel

"*I don't want to be Bruce Lee 2, I want to be Jackie Chan 1*" (Jackie Chan)


----------



## Daniyel

'*The fool who traveled is better off than the wise man who stayed home*.' (Rashi)


----------



## Asclepias




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

Asclepias said:


>



Thanks for sharing, ironically, it comes from the Spanish language!  (Negro) - I never knew this, but your post had me interested to look it up!

Negro means "black" in both Spanish and Portuguese languages, being derived from the Latin word niger of the same meaning. The term "negro", literally the Spanish and Portuguese to refer to Black Africans and people with that heritage used “black.”  The *word negro*, in Greek, is derived from the root *word* necro, *meaning* dead.


----------



## Asclepias




----------



## Asclepias

Bonzi said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing, ironically, it comes from the Spanish language!  (Negro) - I never knew this, but your post had me interested to look it up!
> 
> Negro means "black" in both Spanish and Portuguese languages, being derived from the Latin word niger of the same meaning. The term "negro", literally the Spanish and Portuguese to refer to Black Africans and people with that heritage used “black.”  The *word negro*, in Greek, is derived from the root *word* necro, *meaning* dead.
Click to expand...

Yeah somewhere along the way niger turned into necro and hence the negative connotation. There are other interesting words like negus that tie in too. Negrito was the world for the small Black people that first inhabited the planet world wide. They still exist in places like the Philippines, India, Malaysia, and other ares in southeast asia.


----------



## Daniyel

Bonzi said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing, ironically, it comes from the Spanish language!  (Negro) - I never knew this, but your post had me interested to look it up!
> 
> Negro means "black" in both Spanish and Portuguese languages, being derived from the Latin word niger of the same meaning. The term "negro", literally the Spanish and Portuguese to refer to Black Africans and people with that heritage used “black.”  The *word negro*, in Greek, is derived from the root *word* necro, *meaning* dead.
Click to expand...

I Think it may be a Christian name for the time Christianity 'discovered' Africa and it's population and began to spread by missionaries. 
There is also the older name (Read more) when by biblical reference a poor man is considered dead*(_ask me for links - Jacob and Esau_) we can easily determine they share a mutual origin up to the latest name in Arabic(Latin influenced) 'Abed' - which stands for slave..


----------



## Asclepias

Daniyel said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing, ironically, it comes from the Spanish language!  (Negro) - I never knew this, but your post had me interested to look it up!
> 
> Negro means "black" in both Spanish and Portuguese languages, being derived from the Latin word niger of the same meaning. The term "negro", literally the Spanish and Portuguese to refer to Black Africans and people with that heritage used “black.”  The *word negro*, in Greek, is derived from the root *word* necro, *meaning* dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I Think it may be a Christian name for the time Christianity 'discovered' Africa and it's population and began to spread by missionaries.
> There is also the older name (Read more) when by biblical reference a poor man is considered dead*(_ask me for links - Jacob and Esau_) we can easily determine they share a mutual origin up to the latest name in Arabic(Latin influenced) 'Abed' - which stands for slave..
Click to expand...

Abed means slave or servant to god.


----------



## Daniyel

Asclepias said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing, ironically, it comes from the Spanish language!  (Negro) - I never knew this, but your post had me interested to look it up!
> 
> Negro means "black" in both Spanish and Portuguese languages, being derived from the Latin word niger of the same meaning. The term "negro", literally the Spanish and Portuguese to refer to Black Africans and people with that heritage used “black.”  The *word negro*, in Greek, is derived from the root *word* necro, *meaning* dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I Think it may be a Christian name for the time Christianity 'discovered' Africa and it's population and began to spread by missionaries.
> There is also the older name (Read more) when by biblical reference a poor man is considered dead*(_ask me for links - Jacob and Esau_) we can easily determine they share a mutual origin up to the latest name in Arabic(Latin influenced) 'Abed' - which stands for slave..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abed means slave or servant to god.
Click to expand...

Abd'allah does (in different forms can be Abdullah Abdulaziz (Slave/Servant of the mighty), 'Abed' means just slave and is the Arabic term for a black person.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Asclepias

Daniyel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing, ironically, it comes from the Spanish language!  (Negro) - I never knew this, but your post had me interested to look it up!
> 
> Negro means "black" in both Spanish and Portuguese languages, being derived from the Latin word niger of the same meaning. The term "negro", literally the Spanish and Portuguese to refer to Black Africans and people with that heritage used “black.”  The *word negro*, in Greek, is derived from the root *word* necro, *meaning* dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I Think it may be a Christian name for the time Christianity 'discovered' Africa and it's population and began to spread by missionaries.
> There is also the older name (Read more) when by biblical reference a poor man is considered dead*(_ask me for links - Jacob and Esau_) we can easily determine they share a mutual origin up to the latest name in Arabic(Latin influenced) 'Abed' - which stands for slave..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abed means slave or servant to god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abd'allah does (in different forms can be Abdullah Abdulaziz (Slave/Servant of the mighty), 'Abed' means just slave and is the Arabic term for a black person.
Click to expand...

Its a recent term. The original meaning is servant to god.  Thats why so many of their family and tribal names start with Abd. It was a term of honor going back to their Black roots before light skinned Arabs invaded.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Asclepias




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

This one is for all the ladies (bitches) SFC wants to die and go fuck themselves.


----------



## Daniyel

Asclepias said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing, ironically, it comes from the Spanish language!  (Negro) - I never knew this, but your post had me interested to look it up!
> 
> Negro means "black" in both Spanish and Portuguese languages, being derived from the Latin word niger of the same meaning. The term "negro", literally the Spanish and Portuguese to refer to Black Africans and people with that heritage used “black.”  The *word negro*, in Greek, is derived from the root *word* necro, *meaning* dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I Think it may be a Christian name for the time Christianity 'discovered' Africa and it's population and began to spread by missionaries.
> There is also the older name (Read more) when by biblical reference a poor man is considered dead*(_ask me for links - Jacob and Esau_) we can easily determine they share a mutual origin up to the latest name in Arabic(Latin influenced) 'Abed' - which stands for slave..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abed means slave or servant to god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abd'allah does (in different forms can be Abdullah Abdulaziz (Slave/Servant of the mighty), 'Abed' means just slave and is the Arabic term for a black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a recent term. The original meaning is servant to god.  Thats why so many of their family and tribal names start with Abd. It was a term of honor going back to their Black roots before light skinned Arabs invaded.
Click to expand...

I Feel you missing out the original term of the word, 'Abed' by most forms of modern Arabic (as well as old) means slave, when it comes as an adjective to a noun, allah/the mighty/the great/the wise all these are different words.
The term sticked to the black societies by Arabs due to the reason they were sold as slaves outside of Africa (Islamic era) but let's quit the debate with a quote of inspiration; 

'Change of heart, change of world'


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## skye




----------



## skye




----------



## skye

...and last but not least.... from Hem....

I love this


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## skye




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

lol


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Like what's the point being a health nut by day if you're a coke head at night. -Jane Wagner


----------



## whoisit

You can ignore reality, but you can't ignore the consequences of ignoring reality. Ayn Rand


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## whoisit

It is better to understand than to be understood. Unknown


----------



## Alex.

whoisit said:


> It is better to understand than to be understood. Unknown


I understand


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## pwjohn

This is a stupid thread


----------



## Gracie

pwjohn said:


> This is a stupid thread


Get. Out.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

I love this.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Passive resistance is an all-sided sword; it can be used anyhow; it blesses him who uses it and him against whom it is used without drawing a drop of blood; it produces far-reaching results. It never rusts and cannot be stolen. Competition between passive resisters does not exhaust them. The sword of passive resistance does not require a scabbard and one cannot be forcibly dispossessed of it. 

-Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Gracie said:


>



George Ross must have been a very good mate.

Founding Fathers, Quotes, Biographies and Writings

“One time during the war, I had to use the restroom, so they forced me to use it in the bushes, they treated me like a man” -Betsy Ross


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Gracie




----------



## esthermoon

Unjustice constitutes the essence of social life 
(Emil Cioran)


----------



## Asclepias




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Never have a companion who casts you in the shade. -Baltasar Gracian


----------



## esthermoon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

A little inaccuracy sometimes saves tons of explanation. -Saki


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Idealism is fine, but as it approaches reality the cost becomes prohibitive. -William F. Buckley


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## skye




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Society, Can't live with it Can't live without it ....Ty Slothrop


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## skye




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## skye




----------



## Esmeralda

Trump is more performance artist than zealot. But he's finding enemies everywhere, whether they are judges of Mexican ancestry, parents of those killed in war, the former  president, or children of immigrants. Whether or not he has a sense of decency, he is in grave danger of losing it.

Cass Sunstein


----------



## Esmeralda

A better politics is one where we appeal to each other’s basic decency instead of our basest fears.

Barack Obama


----------



## Esmeralda

The most practical kind of politics is the politics of decency.

Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## Esmeralda

Aspire to decency. Practice civility toward one another. Admire and emulate ethical behavior wherever you find it. Apply a rigid standard of morality to your lives; and if, periodically, you fail as you surely will adjust your lives, not the standards.

Ted Koppel


----------



## Esmeralda

I'd like to be remembered as a guy who tried - who tried to be part of his times, tried to help people communicate with one another, tried to find some decency in his own life, tried to extend himself as a human being. Someone who isn't complacent, who doesn't cop out.

Paul Newman


----------



## Billo_Really

If you don't speak Chinese, turn your head to the right.


----------



## Asclepias

We are all born flawed. Some people just make the decision to overcome those flaws and get better. Make a decision.


----------



## esthermoon

"The only tru wisdom is to know that you know nothing"

Socrates


----------



## esthermoon




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Papageorgio

Do one thing everyday that scares you.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Don't worry about avoiding temptation. As you grow older, it will avoid you. -Joey Adams


----------

